# 48 and over - using donor eggs, embryos or sperm?



## vindo

hello all

i'm new to FF and to the boards

just wanted to start a topic for ancients (wise women!) going down the single or double donor route

forgive me if there is already such a thread as i couldn't find it!

cheers

vi xxx[br]: 6/09/06, 21:32
Hi Vindo , 
I havent posted for a long time on here but was interested to see that you are an ancient like me ( I am also 48 but still feel like twenty ) there is a thread for over forties I believe , when did you join the group ? are you having any TX just now , I am waiting to go to Isida for DE TX but had to do a mock cycle first , and just when I wanted it to appear my AF has disappeared , it has been over 60 days now , so have to take progesterone to bring it on , I wish I had known that was all I had to do, but this is my first attempt and so am not very well informed ,

Luv Gail
Hi gail!

good to hear of another ancient! by the way i don't feel 48 in fact it doen't seem right to put those two numbers in that order!

wondering if your AF has arrived yet - isn't it just the way!

yes, i'm really new to FF - jst joined at the end of Aug. so not sure about posting, searching etc.

should this really be in the over 40 thread? if so, don't know how to get it there!

another yes, i am just about to start treatment process at Fertimed, Czech Rep. going for double donor embryos. have never had treatment abroad before - have you? have to go out of uk as age (self imposed by most uk clinics because of donor shortage) rules me out. is it similar for you?

we have one child conceived by frozen embryo donation in the uk. she is 2 and beautiful of course!

sincerely hope all is going well for you gail

speak soon

vi xxx


----------



## ladyleo

Hi Again Vi, 
              I had replied to your PM before I came in here and looked so forgive me for asking questions that you have already answered , ( it's an age thing apparently  lol !! anyway this is my first attempt at TX also and we are gi=oing to have DE if my AF ever decides to arrive , am going to start on urogestan for five days which will bring AF on , so hopefully we will be getting organised soon , have to decapeptyl shot agin on my 19th day and then wait for AF again to begin TX cycle , think I will be asking Isida if I can take urogestan again in that cycle so I dont have to wait forever , so you were blessed with a beautiful DD that is fantastic , I have two grown ups , one DD and one DS , from a previous marriage , am now with DP for five years and would love to have a child of our own as he has no kids , but hoping that we will some day soon 
will keep in touch take care 
                                      Luv Gail


----------



## larkles

Hi Girls   

Not quite over 48-am 42 but could relate to your post so had to comment  

Still haven't had AF (period since 16th June-remember it so well as the end of our 2 week wait) and have our 1st overseas egg donor appnt on 15th, let's hope we get a good one

There are a lot of great threads here including the over 40's but I don't think age matters when you're chatting with like minded people 

Best of luck to you both  

Jen
x


----------



## ladyleo

Hi Larkles , 
              I see that you are having the same problem as me (lack of AF) its so strange how it happens every now and then , the longest time I have ever went before was a round eight weeks , but I am now well over seventy days !! has your clinic not suggested that you should use cyclogest or similiar to to bring you on ? you siad that you are going to Ceram this month for ED tx will you have to cancel now until you sort out the AF problem ?

Vi how are things going with you girl , havent been in here for a few days , but just stopped bye to say Hi 

                                                                    Luv Gail


----------



## vindo

thanks jen for your support and good wishes - any news on AF? happy wedding anniversary!

hi gail -same question for you too - any sign of AF yet? good to hear you again!

been sorting out paperwork at this end to send off to Fertimed (sent today) and found a local clinic willing to do monitoring scans and bloods. dr sobek thinks he may have a donor in the middle of october! am now feeling elated and scared in equal proportions if that makes sense! now the wait! 

do post AFs arrival won't you!

cheers vi xxx


----------



## larkles

Hi Vindo & Ladyleo

No af still-she's playing tricks-probably arrive on 15th of all days, knowing my luck 

It's not actually a tx we're going for-it's our 1st abroad de appnt to see how long they can match us with a donor-could be anything up to 8 months-who knows?!

And am getting very excited again, I love the build up-dh always says I can see that "twinkle in your eyes" I have to be positive and yes I do do meditation and relaxation visualisations, reiki, crystals, tft, juicing (smoking and drinking)! but nothing serious 

Thanks for a mention on the wedding anniversary-its been tough-nearly half of a life sentence-hard work 

Will post when back from spain=no computers=whoopee   

Jen
x

[br]: 11/09/06, 21:50AF arrived this morning


----------



## ladyleo

Hi Girls , 
          Larkles Happy Anniversary from me too !! I still haven't had AF yet either but I did start the meds last night that I have to take for five days and then AF meant to start two or three days after that , so will be next week now at the earliest as the meds stop your AF while you are taking them , and VI lucky you , sounds like you will be away sooner than me , lucky thing !! I take it your AF's are still regular etc , did your clinic not ask you to do a mock cycle before you have TX ? it seems to have been since I had all the meds for the mock cycle that I went all to pot , was a bit irregular before , short cycle , long cycle , but never anything as long as this time , but hopefully all will be sorted soon , with a bit of luck maybe we can all have a wee miracle soon and get a BFP , fingers crossed Oh meant to mention VI I did write a reply the other day to your pM but had it returned to me for some reason , is you message box full maybe ? Larkles good luck with your consultation
          Luv Gail


----------



## vindo

ladyleo said:


> Hi gail!
> 
> backwards first! thanks- i'll go and check my message box now - still a bit slow as to how it all works! will you PM me again pse - cheers girl.
> 
> i get it now regarding your AF - so end of next week sometime - then how long to Rx proper etc?
> 
> my AF is regular (just watch it change now i've said it!)
> 
> no dummy cycle for me - i think its because i'm doing what they call the special programme, one visit in total and one volunteer egg donor whom they tie in with my cycle rather then the other way round. so (if i've got it right!), i'll just be on natural cycle, day2 of AF start estradiol and then coast along until the pre-arranged time for ET. think i'll be over there circa. a week.
> 
> trying to chill (ha!) whilst waiting for fertimed to get back to me with arrangements (trying to go with the flow!, so to speak)
> 
> go well and chat soon Vi xxx


----------



## ladyleo

Hi Vi and Jen , 
                  Dont you just know it , this morning after only two nights of the meds my AF has appeared , me and DP have been so busy this past few weeks and me down in the dumps for so long , that our lovemaking has been non existent , and I had a nice romantic weekend planned with no work just all play if you know what I mean , have gone 77 days and just when I thought I wouldnt have a friend here she is ( the witch!!  ) well there is no pleasing me apparently I hear you say , but on the bright side of things I hope we can now find out when we will be over to Kiev for our TX ( hooray ) , I wonder how you dont do the down reg thing Vi I thought everyone had to that first before starting the meds , but then my knowledge of how it all works is very limited , I have emailed Isida this morning to ask Larisa how things work now for the cycle , as I have to the decapeptyl shot again on my 19th day and then wait for AF , last time I did the shot my AF came on the 38th day of my cycle , but surely this time I have to be synchronised some way with the donor's cycle so that we know when i will have AF so that we get the timing right for travelling , I mean what will happen if I go this long again , it's very frustrating getting the info that you need on a need to know basis , they only seem to tell you a wee bit at a time , and it will fine to have a bit of notice from them what is going to happen this cycle , will just have to wait until I hear back from them now and see what they say , Jen , is there any sign of your AF yet , if not , why dont you plan a romantic weekend also and then I am sure the witch will turn up to spoil your fun !!!! can you not use the uregestan to bring you on as well , it worked for me anyway only I was told it would stop AF comimg until two or three days after I stopped the meds , but think I was just about ready to start anyway , speak soon 
                            Luv Gail


----------



## vindo

Just to bump us back up and say hi to all the ancients!!  

i will be testing on thursday 9th nov

and ladyleo good luck to you for the following week!

front page news for potential BFPs or what!!  

love vi xx


----------



## tootsford

Hi vindo

Another over 40 (45) and like yourself I only feel 20.

I have just had a positive test  it is 5 50 am and I am so excited I can't sleep.

We after 3 failed attempts with own eggs went to Fertimed Dr Sobek and Petra are great.
We had  3 embies DE put back in and for the past 2 weeks I have done nothing and I mean nothing at all.
We were both in tears last night when we tested I have never been pregnant before so am over the moon.

If you need any help or advice on Czech Republic feel free to ask.

Good luck to you and all the other girls.
Toots


----------



## ladyleo

Big congratulations to you Toots , 
                                            BFp how absolutely fantastic , now wonder you are so excited , I am also on my TWW and have to test on November 16th , hope you a wonderful pregnanacy and take good care of yourself , 
                                                                        Luv Gailx x


----------



## ladyleo

Hi Vi , 
      Havent been into FF for such along time , but happened in this morning just for a wee browse and saw your post , I was going to email and ask when you test was , couldnt remember if it was yesterday or today ( its and age thing ) anyway dont keep us in suspense girl ?
                                                          Luv Gailx x x


----------



## MrsBunny

Hello

I'm fairly new to FF (I posted on the intro board last the other day). I'm 45 so in good company with you!

Just had to say congratulations to Tootsford - you must be over the moon!  

Good luck to Vindo - I've got my fingers crossed for you.

Like a few of you, my AF is very irregular at the moment, and has been for over two years now after being as regular as clockwork! I'm on the waiting list at Ceram and haven't had AF now since August. I had 3 regular AFs, June, July and August, June's arriving a week before my wedding! Before that I had none since January! It's funny, I've got used to not having AF now!! But I don't have any other particular symptoms of menopause like hot flushes etc (I've only had them in the past when I've been really stressed).

Reading your posts, I too am wondering whether I need to have regular AF before I have tx (it's probably going to be in the first half of next year). Or is it that they just bring you on when they know what the donor's cycle is? 
Would be grateful for any advice.

Mrs Bunny xx


----------



## janeup

Hi - do you mind if i join this thread? I am 45 and my dh and I have been trying to conceive for ages and ages. I have a lovely daughter by previous relationship. anyway, am on waiting list for IVI valancia now. Hopefully we will get a donor in January or February. 
toots - that's so fantastic!  I am really really happy for you!!!  I just love those BFPS. 
MrsBunny - I am sorry I can't help with your AF as I have always had very regular periods (and still do every 28 days)  I know a girl on another thread who has severe PCOS and didn't have a period for ages - she is in her thirties.  I think the medication she was put on gave her a period before she started the progy, which she has been taking for 25 days or so.  sorry can't help more. 
vindo - are you testing today?  let us know how you get on! 
Hi to everyone else.


----------



## MrsBunny

Hi Janeup

Thanks for the reply - you situation sounds very similar to mine. I have two lovely daughters (21&23) from previous marriage and although not been with DH as long as you, we've decided to go the DE route, mainly because of my age and poor response to Clomid (and 1 high FSH reading). I expect, like me that you feel that time is running out - although I really don't feel my age at all - and I have great difficulty making myself believe that this isn't really true, especially as DE treatment doesn't depend on the age of the recipient.

I wish though that I had regular AF like you! It might make things easier at times, especially as there may be a chance to concieve naturally! I reckon though, that I didn't ovulate on some of my cycles. I had a scan recently, and luckily, the dr said that there was no sign of any cysts or anything (thank goodness).

We've just gone on the waiting list at Ceram and have been told 3 - 5 months, so you may get your treatment before me. We're using our waiting time to try and get fitter and maybe loose some weight, but it's a bit annoying with Xmas being on the way - it may help the time go faster though.  
It's really inspirational to hear of success stories, so I'm glad I found this site.


----------



## ladyleo

Hi Mrs Bunny 
                I am 48 and have same problem as you , my AF sometimes dissappears for months and then appears again when you least expect it , when I started my TX at Isida , I had to do a mock cycle first and did a decapetyl shot on the 19th day of the cycle I was on , and my next af came on the 38th day , I then had to wait for my next AF before starting TX cycle , and it was nearly nine weeks and eventually I cocntacted the clinic and they said to use urogestan pessaries vaginally for three days and that brings AF on , well it worked for me anyway , on the second night of using them I got up in the morning and AF had arrived , but I know that sometimes they put you on BCP to regulate you , but whichever clinic you go to will keep you right about what to do 
                              Good Luck 
                                    Luv Gailx x


----------



## vindo

hi everyone

great to read all your posts and to get your good wishes!!

hope you don't mind a `me' one just for now - just that I tested this morning and got a  !

absolutely 100% cannot believe it!

i had DEIVF in greece and this was the first attempt

just kept looking and looking at the tests as i had spotting this morning but clinic say no doubt at all! 

so if you get constant cramping, af like pains, spotting, hot flushes and dizzyness then don't worry it can still happen!

feel like someone has turned a tap on in my feet and drained every once of energy out of me. 

this thread and FF has been such a support to me (and it will continue to do so). hoping to hear more good good news ! good luck to one and all


hi tootsford - just read your news of your   tootsford - many many congratulations - fantastic - go well from here on in!

hi mrs bunny - good to hear the reply form ladyleo - loks possible that they coulod bring you on and then synergise you with the donor cycle

hi janeup and welcome to the thread and good luck with valencia

ladyleo - have sent you an email - hows the 2WW going? still chilled? really hope so!

until soon girls

love vi xxx


----------



## MrsBunny

Vindo - absolutely fantastic news about your   , congratulations, well done, I'm so happy for you !!! 

Ladyleo, thanks for the advice, good luck on your 2ww.

I'm slowly getting used to this posting, remembering all your stories. Looks like it's a pretty successful thread at the moment. Fingers crossed it continues for us all.

Love Mrs Bunny xx


----------



## janeup

Vindo - that's soooooooo soooo great about your  
well done!!!!!
Ladyleo - good luck with your 2ww. Let's get the BFP's rolling in then 
MrsBunny - yes looks like we have similar stories.  I find this whole fertility business very lonely though (as can't go on to DH about it all the time) and having FF to talk to is so comforting.  Another friend announced her pregnancy last week and although I am delighted for her (her second in 18 months and she is 42) i feel sad that dh and i can't do it ourselves despite doing absolutely everything.  What also annoys me is people who do get pregnant easily, then offer us advice which they assume we haven't done, ie. not drink, stay in, up your zinc, etc
I am having to delay my tx time as my mother rang me last night. My step dad has early stages of dementia and lung cancer (though he is still raring to go for his 80 years). She wants me to look after him in Feb for a couple of weekends and because I haven't told her about this  treatment I have to commit which means I have to delay IVI valencia till March now.  last night I went to a chinese acupunturist and herbelist in Camden who is regulating my body for tx then.  I am still ovulating and have regular cycles so she said there is always a chance of conceiving naturally with the help of TCM and acu.  Anyway, what's important to me is having a family for my dh and I and my dna is irrelevant. I really hope next year is our year! All the best to everyone and have a lovely weekend!


----------



## vindo

thanks for all your congratulations girls - hope it will be the same for you not too far away!

i too had acup, TCM etc. before my first pregnancy some years ago - this time non at all! i do however believe strongly in both the science and practice of TCM. balance and moderation in all things (boring but no doubt true!!)

had my beta hcg result today (day14pt) it is 495 - not sure what this means but no doubt time will tell!

bye for now

vi xxx


----------



## ladyleo

Hi Vi ,
      I just emailed you a while ago asking about your beta and then I cam on the thread for a browse and saw your post , I dont know a real ot about about the beta results really , but from other posts that I have read I think that is a really strong result for you ( maybe twinnies ) I am so pleased for you , I havent stopped thinking about you since yesterday , hope DD is feeling better now too 
                                                                      Luv Gailx x


----------



## ladyleo

Hi Jane , 
          Am so sorry to hear the bad news about your step dad , dementia is a terrible illness and now cancer too , what a tradgedy . it is so hard tryin to organise things in your life around all this IVF , and it is so much much harder when your rleatives and friends dont know about it , I have told only my mum and little sis , DP parents and all our friends dont know , thankfully we have all the boards where we can freely discuss all our worries and concerns with other ladies , and the support is fantastic , hope all goes well for you 
                                                Luv Gailx x x


----------



## MrsBunny

Hi Jane and everyone
Like ladyleo, I too am very sorry to hear about your Dad and agree that it's so hard trying to carry on with our infertility problems whilst other things are going on in the family - the problem of whether to tell people is a difficult one - in some ways you feel very selfish and don't want people to think you're silly to go to such lengths to have a baby. Having said that, we decided to tell our parents and have also told my 2 DDs and our closest friends. We felt like we needed the support and also if we do have a child by donor egg we intend to tell it of its origins. We were willing to risk people not understanding, but fortunately, everyone has been very supportive and basically said that we're old and wise enough to know what we're doing!  

Even though we told them, we would have probably done the same as you as regards looking after your Dad - DPs Dad had cancer and we were dreading some of our treatment clashing with the care he needed, but would have put him and DPs Mum first had a situation arisen. 

The people that we've told don't often talk about it with us (especially our parents - it's our friends that ask how it's going), which is difficult, but at least we know they are there for us if we need them. I think my Mum doesn't want to know any details, just the result!!

I'm glad that you've started on TCM and acupuncture Jane, it seems to have helped some people and it's good to be doing something positive, if only to make yourself feel better that you're doing everything you can to help the situation. I am thinking of having some alternative treatment too.

Anyway, it's been a bit of a long post! Talk again soon.
Take care everyone - Vindo and Tootsford, I hope you're taking it easy and not feeling too rotten.
xxxx


----------



## janeup

Hi everyone -  Ladyleo and Mrs Bunny thanks for your kind messages re my stepdad - he's is going to be fine - he sings and writes and has no intention of giving up either! 
I contacted IVI valencia on Friday and they were really quick to respond.  They want me to email them on January 1st to get the ball rolling and will stick by my wishes not to have transfer in mid to late feb - so it could be before!  
Re not telling.  I have spoken to my lovely half brother who was simply amazing about the whole thing.  He just scratched my skin on my hand lightly, and said, that's all dna is.  You will be the real mother, you will nuture it, raise it etc. For his 32 years he is very wise and very wonderful.  
My dh has told his family who are just sooo supportive.  However, I cannot tell my immediate family just yet, but have every intention if we are successful , particularly my dd who is 20 and currently at uni in Brighton. I have never had a good relationship with my mother.  She openely says she prefers animals to humans and has never made it easy for me to discuss difficult things with her.  Luckily I have a very supportive in law family and the best dh.  I believe openess has to be the best way. I find it hard not talking to friends about it but we have decided for now to keep it to ourselves. 
We had a lovley weekend staying with friends in the Somme in France. It was very sad on satuday going to the local Armestice parade and hearing all the names of the young soldiers read out, who had been killed in the first world war. I felt really tearful. 
vindo - I think that is a really positive result!  So excited for you. Love to all Janexx


----------



## vindo

hi girls

what a wonderful brother you have jane - what insight and wisdom  those are reall words of encouragement to us all. telling is hard , both to or not to - no easy answers are there? i cannot imagine what it felt like to have been at the Somme on armistice day. no words can reslly express the feeling i expect. pleased to hear your stepdad is going to challange his condition though creativity.

mrs bunny - how are you with the suggested wait time for ceram ? actually it'll ptobably go quicker than you think with christmas and all. are you going out before for tests etc. or just one visit?

ladyleo - really big , warm hugs to you girl as you near thursday xxxx

toots - hope your'e stil doing ok and still glowing happy!

i got my hCG beta (day 17) back today = 2339 (day 14 = 495) ----- now i'm starting to panic!! what do you  lot think?

decided to go for 7 week scan on 30th november - any guesses before then please - the prize for the correct guesser will be a surprise!

love to all vi xxx


----------



## MrsBunny

Finding it hard to keep up with all the useful stuff there is to read on this site!! 
But posing again now.

Re telling people, just thought I'd say that of course it's a very personal decision about who you tell and who you don't tell. Janeup, your brother sounds lovely, what a nice reaction he had to your news. I haven't told my brother yet as we don't see him that often and I'd rather tell him face to face really. 
Janeup, it's good that you've got in touch with the clinic about being busy in February, let's hope they'll come up with a donor before then, that would be great news for you.

Vindo, I only know about high readings from what I've read on this site, but if what the abroadies are saying is true, then you could have more than 1 little baby hitched on!! Roll on that 7 week scan!

I'm keeping my fingers crossed for you ladyleo, hope it's good news.      

I'm starting to relax now after all the hassle getting on the Ceram waiting list. Vindo, I had all my tests here but it took an age for the form to get to Ceram - much stress! So it'll be just one visit when the time comes. I'm ok with the wait time, although when we first chose the clinic I thought it would be shorter, but weighing everything up, I'm still gald we've chosen Ceram - the cost is a big factor as is their policy on having donors that are doing it altruistically, not for money. Also, my Dad lived very near there for the last 10 years of his life, so I feel a bit of a connection. As you say, hopefully Christmas will make the time go quickly.

Speak soon xxx


----------



## ladyleo

Well girls , 
            I have some news today , I had my blood test today , couldnt bear to do a home test , and had to phone at 4.30, I got the ward sister and when she said congratulaions Gail I just burst into tears , and then i hear the voice at the other end of the phone sayin , dont do this to me Gail , she was lovely and spoke to me for about ten minutes until I stopped crying , my beta was 362 which means nothing to me apart from now I can officially say I AM PREGNANT , how good that feels I cant tell you , its mind blowing , 

Jane - great news about your step dad , must such a relief for you , now you can concentrate on your TX 

Mrs Bunny - your waiting time will fly in for you , good luck 


Vindo - I guess your having a five aside football team , what do I win if i am right !!!!!!!

well enough for tonight ladies am off to bed 
                                            Luv to you all Gail x x x x


----------



## janeup

that's fantastic Ladyleo! so many positives on this thread.  Must dash and look like doing some work but will be back later.


----------



## vindo

GAIL GAIL GAIL

CONGRATULATIONS ON YOUR      !!!

You did it girl - so very well done -   !!!

Can't wait to hear more missus!!

Much love vi xx

  

PS may the positivity of the thread continue all!!


----------



## MrsBunny

Hey ladyleo, that's fantastic news, well done, congratulations!!!   

It's nice that you'll be able to 'share' your pregnancy with Vindo and Tootsford (your beta sounds a bit more "normal" than Vindo's though!!).

Bet you still can't believe it. Take it easy.

xxxx


----------



## ladyleo

Thanks all for the congratulations 
                                            Its such a totally amazing feeling , I dont think even yet it has really sunk in , I keep having to remind myself I am pregnant , I think us goldies are on to a real run of positives just now , so wont be long before we hear more BFP's real soon , 
                                              Luv Gailx x x


----------



## tootsford

Hi Girls

Sorry I havent been in touch but things have been a bit hectic.
It looks as if I might have some bad news...I was getting some pains so went to the hospital where they took bloods & my HCG level decreased from 470 to 360 over 48 hours - so it doesnt look good. Will know more next wednesday.

Love ..Toots


----------



## vindo

oh no toosford - so sorry to hear your news.  really hope that its going to be ok for you and that the decline in numbers has stopped

will be thinking of you on wednesday

much love

vi xxx


----------



## ladyleo

Oh Toots 
          I am so sorry to hear that you have had a bit of a scare , you say you know better next Wednesday , that seems a long time to have to wait , are they going to scan you then ?  could they not repeat the bloods for you within two days  to see what is going on , I can well imagine how you both must be feeling but I will pray that everything turns out ok for you 
                                              Lots of Luv Gail x x x


----------



## tootsford

Hi Girls

Thanks for reply.
I am out of my mind today with worry we are going for scan tomorrow I just wish we could fast forward and get it over with a least we would know one way or another. I have a slight pain in my left side and am praying it will not be ectopic, only time will tell.
We spoke to Dr Sobek in Fertimed but he has not given was much hope either.

I hope all goes well for  for each one of you, it is so very hard but we have to keep going.
Thanks girls for so much support.

Lots of good luck to you all, will be in touch soon.
Toots


----------



## janeup

Oh dear Tootsford - big big hugs from me.  I really hope things are okay. It must be devasting for you both particularly as everything seemed to be going so well.  Big hug again for Wednesday.  Janeup


----------



## MrsBunny

I'm a bit late with this reply, but I'm thinking of you Tootsford, whatever the outcome of your scan.
Lots of love and    
Mrs Bunny xxx


----------



## ladyleo

Hi Toots , 
            I misunderstood you first post as I thought it was a week on Wednesday you were going for a scan , but now I realise it was today , am hoping you got good news 
        Luv Gailx x x


----------



## ladyleo

Hi Ladies 
          Just wondering if anyone has had private email from Toots , been thinking about her since Wednesday and checking all the time to see if she has posted , I do hope everything was OK 
                                              Luv Gail x x x


----------



## janeup

I haven't heard anything...I do hope vindo is okay.  
How are you Ladyleo?  Mrs Bunny? this thread has gone a bit quiet lately!  
I went to see the new bond over the weekend. He get's my vote anyday! 
Not much to report expect feeling very well and happy which is always good.


----------



## janeup

I also meant to say I hope Toots is okay too!


----------



## vindo

hi Jane - hi all

yes, we're ok

just suffering from the lovely viral bug that is doing the rounds (now back again for the second time in 3 weeks - oh joy!) so forgive the lack of postings! 1st scan booked for next saturday (dec 2nd) - scary or what?!

really concerned about Toots now - can only imagine the news has not been good. if your able to pop on and read this Toots we're sending you much love  

what news form you      Jane?

                                  Mrs Bunny?

                                  Gail?

and anyone else reading this!
    
until soon

love vi xxx


----------



## MrsBunny

Hi everyone.
Like the rest of you, I've been waiting for news of Tootsford, so that's probably why it's been a bit quiet. I really hope she's ok. You know we're here for you Toots if you want to talk.

As for me, I posted a couple of times on the abroadies board asking my question about whether you need to AF before treatment as mine is so infrequent now. I followed the advice and e-mailed Ruth at Ceram who said I should probably go on the pill for a bit while I'm waiting, to regulate my cycle, but no need to start it until after Christmas.
Anyway, totally unexpectedly, AF seems to have arrived today!!    Don't know whether to be happy or fed up but I'll still take the advice of going on the pill cos who knows when it'll turn up again!

Going down to see my Mum in London this weekend so that'll be a nice break. Also, going to see Bond on Thurs, hope I like it as much as you did Jane!

Vindo, glad you're doing ok despite the bug, you sound a bit more cheerful than when I last heard - roll on the scan !

love Mrs Bunny xx


----------



## ladyleo

Hi Ladies , 
              Have been popping in a lot to check to see if there was any news about Toots , and am thinking now it hasnt been good news , otherwise I think she would have let us know , she knows we were all hoping that everythibng would be Ok , sending lots of hugs Toots , 
Vi 
  I was just going to email you to ask how you were doing , glad to see you are feeling a bit better , 
Jane , I havent been to the pictures in donkeys years , maybe I should let DP treat me sometime !!! 
Mrs Bunny , 
  How are things with you ? 
                                  Luv Gailx x x


----------



## ladyleo

Mrs bunny , 
              Meant to say have a nice weekend with your mum and going to see Bond , are you going to go on the pill now until you go for TX , if you are anything like me , maybe safer as I never knew how long inbetween my AF's sometimes 8 weeks and more , so at least if you start now you can manipulate your cycle to suit 
                        Luv Gail x x x


----------



## janeup

Hi everyone...Yes, i suppose no news from toots isn't a good sign.  Big hug to you Toots. 
I had a nice pregnancy news last night. You know how upsetting it can be to hear of a friend or colleague being pregnant...well this time, it made me smile because the lady in question is 47. I don't know if its donor and anyway, that's irrelevant.  Great news for us goldies. 
Watched that programme on the beeb last night about male infertility problems. Quite interesting and was amazed that DH wanted to watch that rather than the Tsunami drama on the other side.


----------



## ladyleo

Hi Jane ,
          I watched that programme too , its totally amazing what they can do these days for couples with ptoblems , as they said in 1990 if men had that problem there was nothing they could do for them , and now only 16 years later they can become fathers , I felt so pleased for the guy that had the chemo , he was so desperate for baby that was his genetically , and when you saw him at the end with his son I had tears in my eyes , it is on for a few weeks , different issues each episode , still hoping to hear from you Toots !!!
                                                                        Luv Gailx x x x


----------



## RSMUM

Sorry to crash your thread but I was just having a nose about and found you..just wanted to say I was feeling a bit sorry for myself as I'll be 45 in a few weeks and beginning to think I'm getting too old for all this lark but then I read your posts and you've REALLY cheered me up with your strength and positivity!Thanks girls!

I thought last night's programme was amazing and I cried buckets when that little girl broke down  - next week's is going to be even more interesting I suspect!  I know now to get a bumpar apck of tissue in for Tuesday night! 

Good luck to you all and congrats to those of you who've just had fab news!

Deb X


----------



## longbaygirl

Hey Deb,

Don't feel down. We have two ladies, one aged 47 and one aged 48 who are pregnant from DE IVF on our yahoo conceiving abroad thread. It's not a matter of if, but when!

Good luck

Joy


----------



## vindo

Hi all

Deb - just wanted to say that yes it is possible! i conceived first when i was 45 (gave birrth at 46) and am now pregnant again at 48 . so hang on in their as joy says - it WILL happen!! and just thiank of what fun all our little ones will have given our vast life experiences, time forlaughter and fun!

Mrs Bunny - yes i am a bit more cheerful - you are right! the bug seems to be on its way out (please!) and am just left with the sickness. I know it sounds churlish but i feel so nauseus at the moment that i have to lie down for a couple of hours at a time until it passes. can't look at another peice of ginger! 

any suggestions anyone?

cinema/pictures/films - what are they??

pleased you gost good advice re regulating your cycle with BCP - it worked well for gail.

Jane - funny isn't it - how we're all different - i can't bring myself to watch IF stuff on the TV. mind i don't watch much anyway - last time i saw coronation street ena sharples was still in it (AND her hairnet!!).


i've got my first scan on saturday morning and of course am now worrying that all is ok. if it is - it is, if not - then not. mmmm

so guesses please ladies:

how many heartbeats?

0 (for sake of accuracy - though youre not allowed to guess this one!)
1
2
3

i refuse to go any higher ( tho' my Doc says that its not impossible 2:10,000 to get 2 embryos in one sac! - don't you just love her?)

20 prizes of FF's `bubbles' to the winner/s!!

good luck and much love to all vi xxx


----------



## MrsBunny

Hi everyone!

RSMUM, glad you found us, I've seen posts from you on the abroadies board, think I first saw the one when you said you'd called Ruth to put you back on the waiting list - good on you! 

Jane, what a nice positive story from you about the lady you know who is pregnant. It's funny isn't it when you hear of somebody that age being pregnant, you think it must be because they've had some kind of tx, but as you say, what does it matter?

Gail, yes I will go on the pill, probably after Christmas. I was thinking that it'll mean that once I start it I won't be able to conceive naturally. Silly really, considering I haven't been able to conceive naturally for years anyway and it's doubtful whether I'm ovulating with my AF being so far apart. Still, it made me a bit sad. But that's one of the reasons we're trying the DE thing, cos I don't trust my eggs any more !!!!  

Vindo, I'm going for 2. I'll be thinking of you on Saturday when I'm on the way to London, very best of luck  xx

Love to all xxx


----------



## ladyleo

Hi Deb , 
        Welcome , glad you could join us , 
        Like Vindo I am 48 and now 6 weeks pregnant using donor egg at Isida , so you see you should never give up hope , miracles do happen sometimes , Vindo and I are living proof of that , I do hope you are succesful next try , just got to try and think positive thoughts girl !!!!
Jane , 
      I know what you mean about going on the pill , and not being able to try naturally , its funny really isnt it , as you say , you give up hoping that it will happen naturally (or you think you have ) and then the very mention of BCP's makes you feel a bit sad , like thats it then , but it will all be worth it in the end for you , no stressing out over when AF will appear when you want her to , you will be in total control ( god I sound like an ad for british gas ) 

Vi 
  I am not very good at this guessing game but I will hazard a guess at twins , you seem to be having fairly a lot of symptoms this week , look forward to hearing your scan result tomorrow 
                                            Luv Gailx x x x


----------



## vindo

OK Girls

and the winners are ........... Mrs Bunny and Gail!!

yes, two lovely heartbeats    !!

each about 1cm in length

so thats why i've been feeling so sick!

much love

vi xxx


----------



## Cotswold Girl

Congratulations Vindo - so pleased for you    

So glad to have found this thread as was starting to feel like time wasn't on my side. Seems I've got at least another 6-7 years in me if you ladies are anything to go by.  

Good luck eveyone   

Best Wishes,

CG x


----------



## janeup

Vindo - that's fantatic news!  Really really pleased for you!!!1


----------



## ladyleo

Well Vindo , 
                Am I ever wrong dear !!! totally thrilled for you girl , just shows you what us oldies are made of aye !!!! so you take it easy now and get lots of feet up time !!!
CG 
  glad you could join us , do you have plans to go for TX soon , wish you luck 

  I go for my first scan this Wednesday and fingers crossed everything will be fine , dont expect that I will top you thought Vindo , I have mild symptoms , a bit of nausea , the occasional dizzy turn ,and tired quite a lot , and of course last but not least the different body odour that we talked about Vi , its a strange one but its happening , well I plan to be a lazy git again today , the weather is terrible , very strong wind and rain , just the kinda day to cuddle up on the couch and watch dirty dancing !!!miss the glass of wine though !!! hope you are all doing ok 
                                                                  Luv Gailx x x x


----------



## longbaygirl

Fantastic news Vindo!!


----------



## jules_b

Congratulations Vindo .... Such wonderful news ...


----------



## Cotswold Girl

Dear Ladyleo,

I'm currently on day 4 of stimming (1st IVF) - feeling a bit like a pin cushion already so hope I don't have to stimm for too long    First check up to see how stimming is going isn't until Friday so won't know til then how I'm responding. Just hope after the long DR I had they can get everything going again ok  

Good luck with your scan on Wednesday, hope all goes well for you and you have a very healthy pregnancy.   

Best Wishes, CG x


----------



## tootsford

Hi Girls


Sorry I have not been in touch had an ectopic pregnancy and have been in  hospital.
On Monday last week I had a nice big jab of methotrexate which I know is better than surgery but the whole experiences was awful, I reacted to the drug and it took me to Friday to feel a bit better.
I am home now  feel I am on a roller coaster up one min and down the next, but reading all your good news tonight has cheered me up 

I know have to move on and plan for next treatment we have to wait for three months so hopefully we will have another go early March, as I am not allowed to drink alcohol for three months (poor poor me) I am going to do a big detox and hopefully lose some weight for next treatment would much rather have a large G&T but never mind.

So very happpy for you Vindo what brilliant news you must be over the moon.

How are things with you Gail hope all is going well.

Hi Janeup and Mrs Bunny lots of GOOD things going to happen to us in New Year we have got to keep looking forward.


Thanks Girls for all your support and well wishes this thread is such a great support it gives me lots of hope and helps to make this journey that bit easier. 

Lots of love to everyone on thread I need a few weeks to try and get my head around what has happended but will be in touch soon.

Take care Toots xx


----------



## RSMUM

Hello all, 

Just popping in - I'm sort of lurking here but wanted to say a BIG CONGRATS to Vindo - you must be over the moon!.

Gail - all the best for your scan today - will look for your post.

Toots - so sorry to hear about your ectopic - what is Methotrexate? sounds horrid. Good luck with the non-drinking etc. 'specially over Xmas - March will be here in no time though.

Mrs Bunny - thanks for the mention - I LOVE the photo - sos sweet. How are you doing?

Janeup- as you say, it's great to get some news like that - gives us all hope too.


CG - yes, I know what you mean - I'm so pleased I found this thread and that you've all made me so welcome.

I'll be watching VERY carefully tonight - should be an interesting programme.

All the best to everyone I've missed.

Rsmum X


----------



## ladyleo

Dear Toots , 
            so sorry to hear your bad news , we have all been thinking of you and missing you , what an awful time you have had , glad you are feeling a bit better now and you will be fighting fit soon 
CG 
  Hope all goes well for you on Friday and that it wont be long now for you 
Vindo 
      Am still waiting for my prize , I dont see any bubbles yet ? are you still hugging the toilet bowl , hope you feel better soon Dear ,
RSMUM 
      Glad you could join us for on the oldies thread , lost of success just now 
Will let you all know the outcome of my scan tommorrow 
Mrs Bunny ,
    How are things with you ? got all your xams shopping done yet ? I have hardly started ,
Sorry if I have forgot anyone , we have a lot more people on this thread now and once I start posting I know I always forget someone (its a hazard of joining the oldies thread , we forget a lot , its an age thing )
                                                          Luv Gail  x x x x


----------



## vindo

hi all

really good to hear from you toots - but not to hear your news. can't imagine what you feel like right now. whatever it is its ok. we're here in the background for you, sometimes just to know that is enough.

wanted to wish gail all the best for her scan tomorrow (go on girl!). can't wait to hear the news!

as for prize winners, Mrs Bunny and Gail - your 20 bubbles woth of `winnings' were posted a couple of days ago now - check to the side just below your `name' and details - you can have more if you want?!

Hi RSMUM - sorry in delay replying to your PM - promise to get to it tomorrow!

Hi Janeup and CG a big welcome

Thanks to longbaygirl and jules_b for the congrats - and that thanks goes to all of you - indeed you are great!!

Still in shock at this end - feeling not so nauseous (which is nice!) - tried to book midwife appt. today - 1st available 10th Jan 07!. I'll be 13 weeks with twins by then - methinks not!

lots of love to all

Vi xxx


----------



## janeup

Hi toots - I am really really sorry to hear your news.  You must be devasted.  Big hugs again from me. Not to drink over the next 3 months is a real   !  
Hi Vindo- once again a big fat WOW for you and the two little lovelies inside you    How fantastic! 
Gail - not sure if you have had your scan by now but the very best of luck and hugs!  let us know how you get on.
Mrs Bunny, Debs, Cotswod Girl, Longbaygirl and Cotswold Girl - hope all is okay with you. Christmas is coming! i feel HUGE just now having just eaten a rather boring, but enourmous office christmas lunch. 
Have been feeling very well. I had AF this weekend and no pains at all.  I am always regular but have in the past suffered from terrible cramps. This month nothing and I was wondering if the herbs prescribed by my chinese doc have helped.  As to the pill - the doctors at IVI don't seem to want me to go on it as my periods are very regular and Iam still ovulating.  It's a horrible situation really, because each month I still have that awful hope...and awful disappointment.  I think we have been trying to conceive au natural for about 5 years now.  
Did anyone watch that programme on BBC1 last night about donor eggs? DH and I did.  I cried my eyes out when karen gave birth to her lovely little boy.  Of course there was loads on that made me want to throw my pillow at the screen like the idea of women selling their eggs to women in the west, dingy dodgy lighting in not so great clinics abroad, professor winston just generally annoying me etc etc but on the whole, i thought it was quite good.  I thought the couple who had experienced repeated ivf failures with their own eggs were particurlaly moving. I have never done ivf with my own eggs and wonder at the courage of people to try again and again like this.
Anyway better go and look like I am doing some work.  Hope all is well with everyone!


----------



## tootsford

Hi Girls

Hope you are all well.

I watched the program last night and cried my eyes out from start to finish.
Guess there us a lot of other people doing the same.

Gail how did the scan go?

When are you due Vindo? Bet you are really looking forward to Christmas I am so very very happy for you and Gail you both given me and the rest of the girls so much hope.

Back to me again SORRY I feel I am so wrapped up in my self these past few weeks I am really sad 
I got a e mail from Dr Sobek today who seems to think I should have my tubes removed to help reduce the risk of another ectopic, not so sure about this as it seems a bit extreme to me. I spoke to my local hospital and asked if they could check tubes for me to see if any damage has been done but they have said there is no need too. 
So once again my head is spinning  

Thinking of you all, big hello to the new girls and thanks again for your hugs and warm wishes.

Toots xx


----------



## MrsBunny

So sorry to hear your news Toots. It must be a terrible experience to go through, especially as your hopes were raised by actually getting pregnant. 

Don't apologise for talking about yourself in the posts, that's what this site is for, to have a bit of a moan to people who understand and whose thoughts are with you whatever happens. As you say, removing your tubes completely seems a bit extreme, I'm sure there must be some advice on FF about this. Anyway, roll on 2007! 

Vindo - great news about your twins!! Glad I was right - was needing some more bubbles!

Gail, hope your scan was ok and that you are feeling ok.
CG and RSMUM, I also know what you mean about finding this thread - what a boost to us more mature ladies!  

Me and DH enjoyed our trip to London and my mum was pleased to see us. We managed to avoid watching the IVF prog last night but we've got it taped to watch (Mum knows what we're doing but isn't too hot on talking about it!). We went to see St Paul's Cathedral which DH hadn't been to before. It really is spectacular and we had a nice day. DH is doing a history degree at the mo (not his first time at Uni) and he has to do his dissertation by January. He's not been himself since his dad died in September. But he's just said he's all fired up again now after our trip - it's amazing what a little break can do.
We didn't do any Xmas shopping in London so I've got to get on with it now - time is going really quickly at the moment (good news for our DE wait!).

Love to everyone xx


----------



## ladyleo

HI ladies 
          Well I had my scan today and I have one little beanie Bob in there with a strong heartbeat , its totally amazing to see , I have booked another for two weeks time , my ACU do the scans for £30 so well worth it to me have a few more and get to see how wee beanie Bob is growing , think it is around thirteen weeks before you get one at the maternity clinic , and thats too long to wait for me , 
Toots , 
        It is totally understandable that you still feel so sad , to get pregnant first time and then have an eptopic is a tradgedy and it will just take time before you get over the pain of it all , it does seem a bit drastic to have an op to remove your tubes though I agree , try and get some more information on it first before you make any decisions , maybe this is standard procedure for these things but I dont really know , but for now allow yourself time to grieve for your loss and vent here anytime you need , 
                                      Luv Gailx x x x


----------



## Cotswold Girl

Hello everyone,

Thank you for making me feel so welcome on this thread - seems strange to be the youngster for a change   , although I feel about a 100 at the moment (not sure why people on the other threads say it gets easier once you start stimming ... unless it's my age)

Toots - I was so sorry to hear you news, to get so close but for things to go wrong in the way they did must be heartbreaking. It's one of my worst fears so please don't apologise for doing a me post - you really need to get things off your chest at a time like this and we all understand how you must feel.   Not sure what to suggest about having your tubes removed apart from possibly to get a 2nd and 3rd opinion on that but perhaps not rule it out entirely if it avoids you going through what you've recently been through again. Hopefully 2007 will prove a better year from you.  

MrsBunny - glad you enjoyed your break but find it hard to imagine how you could have avoided hitting the shops  I know what you mean about Mums not wanting to talk about IVF I know my Mum would rather I didn't put myself through it but then again she doesn't realise it's our only option.

Janeup - glad to hear that the chinese herbs are having such a positive effect, you never know perhaps they'll do the trick and help you in your quest to get pregnant au natural. 

Vindo and Gail - hope you're both well.

I really felt for the lady on last night's programme who'd gone through a number of cycles of IVF without success. I'm struggling with my first go at IVF and can't imagine going through it as many times as she has. On the positive side I was encouraged by the happy ending for the lady that went abroad for a DE. It's a route we may take if my own eggs let us down. Amazed myself and managed not to cry during this episode, which is a first! 

Anyway I'd best go and write some Christmas cards. Take care everyone, CG x


----------



## ladyleo

Happy New Year girls ,
                              Just popped in to wish you all lots of success this year , a toast to lots of BFP's , have been in touch with Vindo and she is still having a bit of a hard time just now , she has bleeding quite heavily and have been on bed rest now for weeks , although she has had a few scans and the Twinkettes are still doing fine and growing steadily , she said she felt bad that she hadnt been in touch for a while but I told her not to worry about that and just take things easy , but she is thinking of you all , and sends her love ,hope everyone else is doing ok , so here's to 2007 and lots of success for you all with your upcoming treatments 
              Lots of Luv Gailx x x


----------



## janeup

Big hugs to both of you and best of luck with your pregnancies!  keep in touch.  Should be cycling this March. Janeup


----------



## ladyleo

Not long for you now then Jane , March will roll around before you know it , I cant believe how quickly the past two months have gone , I will be twelve weeks pregnant on Tuesday already !!!!! I hope that the rest of our little group of golden oldies get lucky this year , as I am sure you will , so best wishes to all for a very fertile and successful year 
                                          Lots of Luv Gailx x x x


----------



## karenw

Hi ladies, I hope you don't mind me joining in, but I have just found out my 
    on my 48th Birthday on 27th December!!!!!

Toots - reading your posts, is just like reading my own story - please hang on in there.  I too went to Fertimed - I have had 3 donor IVF's during 2006, the first negative, the second also resulted in an ecptopic, like you.  I did have my left tube removed (I wasn't given a choice).  Dr S is correct, is does help to reduce a future ecptopic - but wouldn't worry out it too much.  Following my EP I had two periods, then started another cycle on my third - and as you can see this has resulted in a pregnancy.  I am currently only just over 5 weeks.  

I really rate Fertimed and they are always so quick to find a suitable donor.

Good luck to everyone else that is pregnant.

LOL kxxx


----------



## ladyleo

Hi Karen , 
            What a fantastic birthday present you got this year , many congratulations , I see you are the same age as Vindo and myself , I am just over eleven weeks pregnant with a singleton from De TX at Isida , and Vindo is six days ahead of me with twinnies on board , you wont have had a scan yet Karen and so you will be waiting to find out how many you have on board , do you have a date for a scan yet ? and what was your beta result , sometimes if thats really high it can give some indication of twins , well great to have you on the thread , cant believe that there are now three of us at 48 all pregnant at the same time , keep us up to date Karen 
                                                Lots of luv Gail XXxXx


----------



## babycrazy

Hi all you wise women
So glad i have found this tread, as I am 51 on 15/1.  My name is Karen, I do have grown up children. I have also had 5 M.Cs, the last in Oct 2000 conceived naturally. I did have 2 TX of IUI with stims before this pregnancy,  after a MC and not able to conceive again, also done 6mths on clomid before IUIs.
I have posted on the Fertimed thread a few times. I am not having treatment there but I am in process of TX at another clinic in Czech republic, sanatorium Repromeda of which no one had heard of. I also post on conceiving abroad  occasionally, I expect you recognise me Gail.
I have Been to my Clinic for 1st consultation. As I am obviously not having reg A.Fs,  I was given a shot up the bot while there too bring on an A.F, which arrived a week later, no Idea what med it was, but it done the job like the Dr said it would within 10 days.  I am now on  Evra con patches, using constantly till they get me a donor. I have also been given Hrt patches , progest sups and I think a steroid as my testosterone is raised.  I know Dr will guide me through meds as i go through treatment.  I have already been told what process, but its so hard to take in at the time, plus  with the slight language barrier, the Dr spoke good English,but funnily a little fast.  I did make one  mistake and put on a HRT patch 1st day of AF instead of ccpt.
IF ANY OF YOU RECONISE THIS PROTERCOL PLEASE COULD YOU EDUCATE ME ON PROCESS.

I like you, have found my feelings a little strange going on ccpt, also both DH & I worried when I got shot for AF, just in case as he put it ,hit the target a few days previous.  I have even took 2 PG test since comming home, the 2nd yesterday, all because I got a letter off my bank saying the transfer of  3000 Euros could not be paid as the beneficiary could not be traced.  I thought some one was looking down on me ,to protect me from paying out all that cash and not needing to do so , or worse being P.G and having to wait till the MC happened, before I could start TX.
Congrats to all you with Buns in oven. Would you mind keeping me posted on your P.Gs and what its like at such a mature age, especially you girls with twins, as I had some vivid dreams about twins.  I did also years back, but it was my niece who had I.D twin boys.  I have also managed by a fluke to obtain a proper Wilson/SilverCross coachbuilt twin pram.  I see this as a sign, as there so rare,  anyway thats a long story!!.
I had a DS at 41, the PG was tuff with tiredness, but I gave birth to him at home with no medical attention and he weighed 9lb and 2 wks early. So dont beleive all you hear about grannies having babies ( i,m not one by the way are any of you?).
May god bless you all and send you lots of baby dust.
XX
Karen J


----------



## janeup

welcome babycrazy to our thread.  lots of luck in your quest to become a mum again!  It's always great to have such a mixture of ages and show people that being a parent doesn't stop at 45 or whatever people like to think it should stop!  let us know how you get on.
I am off to France on Monday for a week to stay with mates who have a house in the alps.  should be great fun though I think I will be doing more babysitting for their little boy rather than skiing. I hate the latter you see! Just the idea of facing down hill on a pair of wooden boards has been quaking in my ski boots. Anyway, we shall see...
I will then contact my clinic in Valencia to get the ball rolling. I have been taking chinese herbs these last couple of months and have found the effect to be rarther good. I seem to be ovulating, producing masses of cervical mucas, and have hardly any pmt (my dh is the judge of that though!). anyway, deep down i know there aint much chance of getting preggers now with my own eggies so will still look for our miracle with de this march or april.  I just know this year will be our year. new year was hard once again, looking back and thinking once again we didn't get pregnant. i hate this hoping game. 
lots of love and the rest to everyone else trying to get pregnant this year and of course to those who already have.


----------



## larkles

Wow-I have missed so much news

Vindo & Gail-excellent news! There's hope for us all 

Karenw-Fantastic Christmas pressie  

To everyone else, just a quick post as am at work, was thinking about my last tx and all the people I spoke with-then remembered the over 40 thread   where I should BE   

Toots-sorry to read your news   

Mrs Bunny-see you're at Ceram too!

Look forward to chatting again

Lots of love

Larkles
(Jen) xxxx


----------



## ladyleo

Hi Larkles , 
              Where have you been hiding yourself ? I see you are hoping for another go at Ceram in March , hopefully this will be your lucky year !!! 
Karen , yes I do remember you from the other boards , when are you having your next TX ? 
I spoke to VIndo again on Thursday and she is having weekly scans because of the bleeding that she is still having , the twins are doing just fine and growing steadily (6cms now )and everything looks fine ,scan shows a haematoma in the uterus which is causing the bleeding but Vindo thinks the bleeding is getting less , so fingers crossed , I will be twelve weeks on Tuesday and have another scan on Tuesday morning ,so another week , and god willing that is us safely into the second trimester , like you Karen I have grown up children (2) but had been trying for a baby with Rab who has been my soulmate now for the past 6years , and I never thought we would be this lucky first time , it is so different thought this time , I have worried about every niggle and have thanked god for each week further along I get , this really feels like such a miracle baby for us and I think because of the way we conceived you worry from day one until he or she is born , I hope that you all get lucky this year and your next try is succesful ,
                                                                  Lots of Luv Gailx x x x


----------



## MrsBunny

Hi Girls
Happy New Year to you all! 
This thread went a bit quiet before Christmas, we must have all been busy.
Good to hear news about you Vindo, glad that the bleeding is getting less, at least your twins are growing fine.
Gail, glad everything is ok with you too, like you say, doesn't seem as if you're 12 weeks already! Thanks for giving us news of Vindo too.

Karen w what a lovely birthday present for you. Especially after you ectopic problems. 
Toots, hope you are ok and have a clearer idea about what will happen next.
Welcome to the thread Babycrazy, sounds like your clinic are looking after you. How old are your children? What do they think about you wanting another baby?

Janeup, glad the Chinese herbs are doing you good, it must be making you think more positively about things when your body seems to be working so well. Have a good time in France, sounds just the thing to kill those January blues.
Larkles, it's good you've returned to the thread, yes I'm going to Ceram but not sure when at the moment. Probably looking at April at the earliest.

BUT
I've had a bit of a blow to my hopes of getting treatment early this year. As I think I've said, I suffer from stomach pains (Dr's have said it's excess acid) and had a really bad one on Christmas Day of all days. Went again to Dr who thinks it might be gallstones and I'm going for a scan on 26th Jan. If it is, the normal 'cure' is to have the gallbladder removed. From what I've read, it's better to have this done before getting pg as pg can make it worse!!!  
Of course I've got to wait for the scan to see if it is gallstones, but the symptoms seem to fit. It's just very annoying as I've been having these pains on and off for about 2 years now!! 
So I'm not feeling very positive at the moment. I haven't been in touch with Ceram about this yet, and haven't even asked how the waiting time is going, I suppose I'll have to face all that when I get the results of the scan. I'm trying to be brave but it's difficult. DH has been a rock as usual, and says my health is the most important thing especially when we want me to have a healthy pregnancy and that if we have to postpone things for a few months then that's what we'll do. Just when we had something concrete to look forward to trying......

Sorry I've gone on a bit. 
Love to all
Mrs Bunnyxx


----------



## ladyleo

Hi Mrs Bunny ,
                  So sorry to hear that you might have to postpone your TX for a while , but hopefully your scan will not show anything major , I had heard a while ago that they treat gallbladder stones now with a laser , that basically pulverises  the stones into very small crystals which then can be passed , dont know really a lt more about it but hopfully you can avoid surgery , let us know how things go for you , hope everyone is doing ok 
                                                                  Luv Gailx x x


----------



## mad margaret

Hi 
I'm a newbie to this, but the post seemed appropriate.  Sorry - not v good with abbreviations.

Am 49, have 3 children from a previous marriage, but 4 yrs ttc with beloved.  Had 2 miscarriages and nothing for last 2 years.  Local hospital was helpful and tried clomid (just mucked up my cycle) Then new doc took over & told me that I have no physical probs and partner's sperm fine, but fsh getting higher so I am prob in perimenopause (periods regular tho).  Then said oldest woman to conceive naturally in UK is 46, so I stand no chance at all (not sure this is true) - so egg donation only option and have to save up £11,000 and try the Bridge Clinic. 

Don't have that money, so looking into going abroad.  With egg donation, the chances of success look pretty good.  But partner and I not married, so could cause problems?  And is my age a problem for which countries?

I've looked all over the web and am completely and utterly lost. 

Can anyone offer any advice?

HELP!

Mad M


----------



## larkles

Hi Mad M

You came to the right place!! Egg donation in Spain is heaps cheaper, you could have 3 goes with £11,000 

No problems with not being married. Here's a link that should help you gets lots of info 
http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=120.0

Best of luck

Larkles
xxx


----------



## babycrazy

Hi Mad Marg
I am now 51 (15/I). my name is KarenJ. I have children all one prt. I have had 5 MCs,3 in my 30s, 2 in my 40s, 42 &44.
I am going for TX in Czech rep, Repromeda, treat up to 50 yrs, but a new clinic has come to light on FF  named Reprofit.  I have emailed this clinic and they said upto age 55 and costing  only eu2800 with accommadation, AHHHHH eu1400 cheaper than i am paying .  Repromeda are now offering 4 goes for eu19000 with all money back if you dont get P.G in x 4.  They never sent me this offer, I suppose because it may be easier to get pregnant when your body has  done it so many times. 
If you look on conceiving outside U.K thread ,you will find info to contact this clinic.
It is also in same city as my clinic,  Brno, you can get budjet flights direct there with Ryanair & book hotel  accom through them ,as half the price. Only prob only one flight a day app 1 .45pm and this plane comes straight  back, so you have to stay overnight.  I am doing all by pre ET scans at my clinic in Czech as with flight & avn acc its still cheaper than the robbing b****** Hsps are charging here .  I have also found a way of a nice little earner on a product that cost £5.30 in U.K  and cost ony app £1.50 in C.Z    all local taxes paid.
Good luck and may your Angels guide you.
Xx
KarenJ


----------



## vindo

A quick hello to you all - and so many many apologies for not being on here for weeks - forgive me.

I've been feeling really rough and for the past seven weeks have been bleeding profusely.  I've been on constant bed `rest' to try and minimise the effect of the bleeding and to save the pregnancy I guess. It has been and is extremely hard. 

Please don't think I'm not interested in how you all are and are getting on - just that I feel so exhausted and sick that I can hardly sit up never mind get online. Maybe this is a good sign though as I am now!

The twinks both seem to be doing fine, last weeks scan both at 7cm (getting weekly scans and very good care) and the heamatoma (between the two) was also 7cm!  As long as they are ok - maybes they just fancy a comfy pillow!

Much love and thoughts to you each of you. 

Vi xxx


----------



## larkles

Aww Vindo

Sorry to hear you have been having a rough time, must be stressful with all that's going on, my thoughts are with you. Good to hear the twinks are still okay   


Take care

Jen
xx


----------



## janeup

so sorry to hear that Vindo - really really hope you are feeling better.
I came back from the French Alps with terrible flu and a chest infection.  My teeth were chattering so much at the airport due to the virus people were staring at me. Anyway, in bed now with good books and daytime tv. bliss! 
I contacted my clinic in Valencia and it looks like I will start cycling next month!  They want me to start the pill next month and then decap etc after a scan on day 15-19.  Really really pleased to be FINALLY getting going with all this.  Mad Margaret - you came to the right place. We are all here to offer you advice!
Janeup


----------



## larkles

Hi Janeup

What lovely news, I too contacted my clinic but no reply   and looking forward to that special call-you must be so excited! Am keen to start again after a good break-never far away from my mind  

Hi too to Babycrazy

Best of luck with everything-keep us posted

Jen
x


----------



## sarahz

Dear Mad Marg

Just to clarify, Im at Bridge on the expensive treatment - I don't have the money either but took out a bank loan - which they organise via Isida Clinic in Kiev and do all the pre-screening.  I'd recommend them although I have some criticisms as we all do of our chosen clinics, but I'd rather know I'm being well-looked after and more to the point, am having all my treatment umbrelled & overseen by them, rather than me doing it all myself & potentially getting something wrong.  Im not hugely happy having to pay a large amount but it gives me some piece of mind and Ive had two positives to date, which sadly haven't sustained.  You can of course go direct to Isida, a great clinic, which alot of people also do which is alot cheaper - search around the various threads, you'll find loads of info.  Being unmarried, single or gay or whatever is absolutely not an issue with Bridge or Isida - & I wouldn't take my business somewhere where it was.
All the best of luck,
Sarahz\


----------



## three_stars

Dear Vindo/ Rowena

I see you have not posted since a month.  I am back now from Serum and Penny is such a lovely woman-  like you want her as your best friend!  She tells me you are better and that you may be able to come off bed rest soon?  I do hope you are ok

I have three good embryos on board and even got 2 frozen as they 3were too good to throw away3  so that is good.  It was a rough time getting to that poitn, by GOd!  I will not bore you with the detials now but it was very stressful all the way around for me - also a bit for penny when the sperm bank did not deliver properly and then we had to switch donors and my lining was maybe not thickening.

Well never mind now.  I was exhausted this morning and had to go back to sleep?? Is that a good sign?  Or could just be PMS coming on but I hope not.  
Not sure you are reading here.  I had notifications turned off so was not keeping up at all.  
If I do not hear from you soon I will ring you

Much Love,

Bonnie


----------



## brownowl23

Bonnie

Lovely to see you posting. I guess you will see there has been a thread started wishing you all the best.

Good luck on your 2ww and I hope that you will be joining me on the scan board soon

Lots of love hugs and babydust

Chris


----------



## MrsBunny

Hello everyone

I've been posting on the abroadies thread more lately, but always look out to see what this one's doing!

Janeup, how is your tx going? have you any dates to look out for yet?

Vindo, hope you are feeling better and allowed to move around a bit more now.

Ladyleo, hope your pregnancy is progressing nicely - thanks for the good wishes re my gallstones!

Larkles, have you been given any dates from Ceram yet? When I last enquired they said it was likely to be June/July before actual tx. It seems longer to wait than they first said, so hope it doesn't get any further away!

Mad Margaret, I hope you've managed to find out some information that's helping you make a decision - I know it's a bit late but there's lots of info on the abroadies thread and someone (Safarigirl) is making up a spreadsheet for everyone to add comments to about the clinic they've been to, so that should be a good place to look once it's there.

Me, I'm having the op to remove my gallbladder next Wednesday, so I'm a bit nervous but will be glad when it's over, especially if it gets rid of all my stomach problems (it's supposed to!!). And hopefully I'll be fighting fit by the time my tx comes round.  

Love to everyone - hello to Cotswold Girl, karenw, sarahz, babycrazy and tootsford. Bonnie, good luck on your 2ww, I also posted you on the abroadies board.

Would be lovely to hear everyone's news
Mrs Bunny xx


----------



## janeup

Hi Mrs Bunny 
thanks for your message - great to get this positive thread going again! 
I am starting my cycle at IVI now.  I had my Day 18 scan yesterday (no cysts and lining of 7mm which seems okay as have been on the pill this month) and will be taking the decap injection tomorrow then I wait for my period, and when instructed start on the old proggy!  horrah!! So if all goes well i should be jetting off to Valencia at the end of March for tx.  We haven't had much luck on our IVI valencia board lately (one positive today though) so have been feeling a bit low about it all, plus I was on the pill for a month which made me evil.  Only the last week have I been feeling normal again and not bursting into tears at the slightest thing.  I also bled for days on it.  Anyway, I hope the decep doesn't make me pyscho! it's more than hubby can take.  
It was my birthday yesterday and I had acupuncture at the end of the day. Wonderful.  DH cooked me a fab meal and gave me a gift voucher for a spa in covent garden which I intend to use really soon.  I feel like I should be checking into rehab myself with all these prescription drugs I am taking.  Maybe Robbie Williams can assist me with these injections!   
How are you? any news from Ceram?  Good luck with your gallbladder op!  
And what about the other girls - Vino and Ladyleo - let us know how you are getting on!  
Bonnie - good to see you are okay despite everything.  You are so positive. I hope the 2wW isn't too dreadful.   
Love to Larkles, Mad Margaret, Cotswold Girl, Tootsford (is all okay?) , Chris, Sarahz, Karendj and anyone else on this great thread!


----------



## Cotswold Girl

Just wanted to say hi   and wish all of you going through tx good luck and lots of    

Vindo - sorry you're having such a rough time of it, really hope you're off bed rest before too long and those little twinks are growing nicely   

Janeup - wishing you a belated happy birthday.   You must be getting excited about your tx by now, not long before you jet off given the rate we got through February! Let's hope you'll be changing the luck on that Valencia board soon....spring is suppost to be a good time to try too    Think I could put up with the injections if Robbie Williams was doing them! 

Mrs Bunny - I hope you're gallbladder op goes well next week - take it easy afterwards. 

Ladyleo - I hope you are well and your pregnancy is going smoothly.

I'm hoping to start 2nd IVF in March just waiting for AF to turn up and ring the clinic.....

Love and luck to all of you and anyone else trying at the moment,

CG xx


----------



## ladyleo

Hi Girls 
            Just popped in for a quick look at what everyone is up to and give you a quick update on Vindo , she is doing ok , the bleeding is not so heavy and the last scan showed the haematoma in her uterus that is causing the bleeding has shrunk dramatically , the twinkettes are doing great and are growing fine for dates ,we are both due around the same time and its great being able to compare notes with each other , we keep up to date by text and the occasional phone call , I am doing fine and have my twenty week scan on the 6th of March ,
Mrs Bunny , good luck for your upcoming op , and hopefully a succesful cycle very soon after 
Janeup and Cotswold girl - good luck with your cycles , hopefully both succesful ones 
Bonnie - have you spoken yet your DR about your beta ?
and to everyone else on this thread - hopefully you are all doing ok and planning your next cycles , would be great to see us all being succesful in 2007 
                Lots of Luv Gailx x x


----------



## Cotswold Girl

Hi Gail - glad you and vindo are doing well. Good luck with your scan.

Love, CG xx


----------



## tootsford

Hi Girls

Hope you are all well. sorry I have not been in touch it has taken me a while to get my head around ectopic in Nov have put all my energy into moving house, staring a new job and trying to get a new business up and running, so have been very busy but have been keeping a chek on you all from time to time.

How are your two little ones Vindo? I have been thinking of you and sent you lots of hugs and kisses.

Hi Gail and Karen w thinking of you also, hope you both are able to relax a bit more now.

Good luck Jane and Larkes fingers crossed for you.

Have you had your gall bladder surgery yet Mrs Bunny. Hope it goes well for you.

We just have had a BFP    on thur after the longest two weeks of my life so happy can't believe it. Got my hcg results tonight which I have been worried sick about but all looks well 1100 on friday and 2700 sunday should get some sleep tonight.

Once again I sent lots of good wishes    
Chat soon take care Toots xx


----------



## RSMUM

WOW!!!! FANTASTIC NEWS!       

I just popped in to see how you girls were - sorry I haven't been psoting AT ALL but I'm sure you know how it is - Toots - you REALLY made my day!
FAB! 

Mrs Bunny - thinking of you and your gall bladder! Hope all's well

D X


----------



## larkles

Congratulations Toots 

Fabulous news  

 for your first scan, you must be on  

CG-must be getting excited for your IVF

Gail-thanks for updating us with Vindo's news-good luck for your scan on 6th of March

Janeup-great news on your progress  that you get your ET date soon. I have just been told to come off the dreaded Pill as high blood pressure and no af most months-so that's a relief not to have mood swings so much   dh also gave me for Xmas a £100 voucher for massage, facials etc at a salon local to where I work, but am hanging off until I loose my 1st stone-only a few more pounds to go!


Mrs Bunny-hope you're recovering well from your operation, no dates for me yet, I hate this "waiting" game. 

Love to everyone else, gotta rush as am at work!

Larkles
xxxx


----------



## janeup

Toots - horrah! that's fantastic news!  I am so so happy for you!        
Hi Larkles, Mrs Bunny (how was the op?), Cotswold Girl, Vindo, RSMUM.  Nice to have good news on this thread!  
I am on day 5 of the progy and have my scan and bloods on Monday to see how the lining is getting along.  Alls well - no side effects and my husband joked that we can have as much s**x as we like without fear of getting pregnant. I gave him a good bash with the pillow for that poor joke.  
lots of love to everyone else - have to dash out now but please everyone keep in touch!


----------



## ladyleo

Toots 
      absolutely fantastic news , I am so pleased for you and DH , think with that beta level you have lore than one bean growing , look forward to seeing result of your first scan , 
                                                                                      Luv Gailx x x


----------



## MrsBunny

Just popped on here to try and catch up a bit - and absolutely delighted to hear of your news Tootsford so I had to post! It's great news after what you went through previously. Take care of yourself (you've obviously been doing that so far!)
  

My op went ok, thanks for the kind messages. It was keyhole so I was only in overnight but it was a bit scary when I had a terrible pain in the middle of the first night I was home and had to be readmitted. It turned out it was probably just trapped wind and my system trying to start itself up again - a bit embarrassing really but i was told I did the right thing  in coming back and they did a scan and xray just to make sure. So I'm taking it easy but DH has been taking me on little walks to keep my circulation going and has also been an excellent nurse. The best thing is that I can already feel that the damned gallbladder with its stones in it is no longer there making me uncomfortable - hooray!

Hello to everyone especially Gail, Jane, CG, Larkles, RSMUM, Vindo and of course new mum to be Toots.

Mrs Bunny xx


----------



## Cotswold Girl

Hi everyone,

Congratulations on your BFP Tootsford - that's fantastic news     

Mrs Bunny - glad you're recovering well and hubby is looking after you. That trapped wind  is awful, it's as bad as the op itself! Take things easy for a few more days and before you know it you'll be feeling like a new woman.

Janeup - glad your hubby hasn't lost his sense of humour, sex and IVF what's that?   

Larkles - good luck with the weight loss, that facial/pampering will seem so much better when you've reached your goal.  

CG xx


----------



## Cazacan

hello to everyone,
Toots that is wonderful news, congratulations
I am 44(how did that happen!) and for our next attempt I am going to go down the egg doner route, 
We are drained finically  after two ivf attempts in this county, so would be very interested if any of you could point us in the right direction 
thanks 
Hugs to you all
Cx


----------



## Meia

Hi C

Just dropped into this thread as I too am a real oldie, late forties!! I have never had ivf with own eggs at all so a bit of a novice really (have 19 year old daughter 1st marriage). Wont be spending money in UK at all as have found a wonderful clinic in Czech Republic, Reprofit. It was a toss up between there and Renew/Cape (South Africa) but sadly, due to finances mainly, we are opting for Reprofit - less than half the costs at some of the Spanish Clinics and wonderful, personal service. Emails are replied to very promptly with tact and understanding. 

Have a look at the Reprofit thread on Treatment Abroad and I think you will be happy with everything you read. It is a new clinic but they charge foreign patients the same as locals. The director, Dr Machan (Stepan) is charming and even offers to pick you up from your hotel and take you to the clinic. When would that happen in UK??

Ellie is the first of the Reprofit ladies to have treatment - she is now in her two week wait. There are quite a few of us due to follow with egg donation treatment over the next few months.

Hope this helps!
Meia x


----------



## larkles

Hi Cazacan

Here's the link for treatment outside UK 
http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=119.0 Lots of different places to read about and hopefully make your mind up! We chose Ceram in Marbella Spain as costs including donor meds are £3,000.00 IM in Barcelona is around £7-£8,000.00 but no waiting lists, approximately 2 weeks wait. Am still on waiting list since Sept 2006 but hope a match is found shortly

Larkles
x


----------



## Cazacan

Hi All
Mela , thank you so much for that info a huge help,I am about to search for Reprofit ,
Larkles,  again thank you and fingers crossed a match happens soon

x C


----------



## angipangi

Hi Cazacan
I am about to go to Fertimed in the Czech Republic. Dr Sobek and his assistant Petra are truly wonderful. 

Dr S has previously diagnosed my chronic hydrosalpinitis (dodgy tubes ) which had been missed by consultants here in the UK and mistaken for cysts. I've now had them removed and am ready for Tx

We are travelling next week, being picked up by taxi at Brno airport and staying at the appartment linked to the clinic. 

They have two options Shared donor 2800 euros or special donor 3500 euros (all eggs are yours) They have no waiting list and I was offered two donors that matched my criteria exactly ....except the donor has 20yrs on me and is a stone lighter !! The donors are generally uni students or graduates and you can request a proven donor.
I would recommend this clinic as it has proven statistics. if you look back at the fertimed thread you will get more info

Take care 

Angi


----------



## babycrazy

Hi All
Dr Sobeck would not treat me at Fertimed, he said 48 was upper age limit and law in C.Z.
I found a clinic that would treat up to 50 but its 4200 eu + drugs, then when i have already been for consoltation and paid 3000eu deposit, i am informed, from the Dr at Reprofit that this age thing is only a guide line ,he would have treated  me up to 55yrs. I could of saved myself over 1000eu, I am not a happy bunny!
Xx
Karen


----------



## larkles

Hi everyone

Well we had the email we have been waiting for-they have found a matched donor for us   haven't stopped grinning all day

All going well she will have her egg collection at end of April so here goes the waiting game again!

Hope everyone is well  

Larkles
xx


----------



## tootsford

Hi Larkles,

So happy for you, great news bet you can't wait. 

Hope everyone else is well, sorry only short e mail as I am so very very tired 24 -7 I dream all day about getting home and into bed  for a good nights sleep. I have never slept so much in my whole life.


Had my scan last week could'nt believe it a little heart beat, we are over the moon.
Still very scared it may all go wrong and panic at any little ache or pain but please God this time it will be ok.

Take care thinking of you all.
Toots xxxxx


----------



## Cotswold Girl

Hi Larkles - that's great news, not too long to wait now   

Toots - so pleased that everythings going well for you. Seeing that little heartbeat must have been so special. Take it easy and rest as much as you can now you've got precious cargo onboard.  

Mrs Bunny - hope you're feeling a lot better now.

Good luck to everyone else whose started their treatment or starting soon.

I started my DR injections on Tuesday - already feeling irritable so hopefully they're doing the trick. Had to have some cysts aspirated last week but thankfully it hasn't delayed tx - at least not yet!

CGxxx


----------



## larkles

Hi Toots

Wonderful news about your new heartbeat in your lives-how beautiful that would've been... 
sending you lots of    

I can't wait but know the realities in this game now-this will be our 9th attempt-makes me feel tired thinking about it all   so today is a new cycle for us, will take one step at a time-bu*lsh*t     I will go overboard as in previous tries-and truly believe that this time is my time-well we have to live in life with hope, don't we?

Larkles
xxx

Hi CG-we crossed posts at the same time! Hope you're going ok


----------



## tootsford

Hi Larkles -  Try and take it easy, get lots of rest and think positive "It will happen"
I took co-enzyme Q10 and aspirin 75mg for a few weeks before treatment, have now stopped Q10 but am still taking aspirin every day.

Cotswold Girl hope all goes well for you sending lots of love.

Take care    
Toots


----------



## MrsBunny

Larkles, great news that your donor has been found at last!! I've been thinking of you lately as I've been on the waiting list at Ceram since early November and was going to PM you to ask you if you've had any estimates of waiting time lately!! Now I don't need to. It must be great to have something concrete to look forward to. Good luck and hope all goes to plan    

Tootsford, great news about your little baby's heartbeat, hope you are feeling ok  

CG, sorry about the cysts, but you must be so glad it hasn't affected things - hope all continues to go well for you and the drugs aren't too nasty. I am feeling a lot better thanks, went back to work this week but continuing to feel fitter every day.

Angie, hope your appointment went well and that you have a plan!

Hello everyone else, Janeup, Gail, Vindo, hope you're all doing well.
xxx


----------



## babycrazy

Hi Golden Girls
Have any of you thought of going to Czech republic for DE TX . Its Cheaper than Spain . The Reprofit Clinic only EU2800  upper age 55,  Repromeda EU4200 upper age 50.  Donors are ready available (??O-neg)within a month, both clinics in Brno with budget (from £1 + taxes) flights with Ryanair direct (but only 1 a day) Hotel prices av£40 for 2 a night,  food and drink very cheap.  As C.Z borders with Austria Germany Poland plenty of Blondie /blue eyed donors.
First 2 girls from U.K F.F to go, too Reprofit Have   , both had TX on same day  
Both Clinics do ICSI as standard, R/meda blasts as Standard
If you want info look on International, Czech Republic.
I am shortly to have treatment at S/meda.  Just thought i would tell you about these clinics and save yourselves a few thousand ££, compared to clinics in Spain.
XX
Karen


----------



## janeup

Hi all - just a quick update from me. I am on day 25 of taking prognova and waiting for the call. My lining is looking good at 10mm and i feel just great.  I have been having regular acupuncture and taking vitamins etc.  toots - how much Co enzyme did you take? 
I hope to get the call from IVI from next week - they say its around 35 - 45 days after taking prog.  
Babycrazy - I chose IVI Valencia because I have spanish blood and spanish looks so it seemed the obvious place. also they are supposed ot be one of the best clinics in europe. I was certainly impressed by them when I went there with DH last September.  But the Reprofit clinic certainly sounds great (and good prices!!) and of course has many successes.  I wish you well. 
Mrs bunny - I expect they will find you a donor soon!  
Larkles - I am sending you loads of          for your 9th attempt.  It's amazing how much strength you have and I am sure you and your DH will be rewarded! I have never done IVF before so the 2ww when it comes will be a new and I am sure, horrible experience. 
I love this Prognova though.  It makes me feel so lively and chirpy.  I also get loads of the eggy white mucus that I got when ovulating.  Does anyone else have that?  
Happy Monday to everyone else.  this thread is really jolly.


----------



## larkles

Hi Janeup

Nice to hear your all chirpy-wish I was   I hate Mondays   

Thanks for your good wishes, am dreading the 2ww already and haven't started my meds yet   It is not the best of times and certainly drags too much, thankfully FF is here to waste the time away! 

Hi Babycrazy-nice to find cheaper places than Spain! Wish we'd known before-never mind, that is life!

Mrs Bunny-The 6 month estimate was spot on! So you should  get your call in May   

Hi to everyone else, trying to work but finding my mind straying way too much!

Larkles
x


----------



## Cotswold Girl

Hi Girls,

Like Larkles and the Boomtowm Rats I don't like Mondays either, but FF does help  

Janeup - glad you're feeling good that prognova sounds great, I'm now feeling jealous that there are IVF drugs out there that can make you feel good and I'm not on them - only joking  

Babycrazy - thanks for the info on Czech Republic, will consider that and some of the other places people have been going to if this cycle doesn't work out.

Toots - I'd be interested in how much Q10 you were on - I've been taking one  x 30mg but wonder if I should be taking more? Did you drink pineapple juice during your cycle as well? Just had another lady suggest this to me and wondered if it had helped others get a BFP? Yes - I was very pleased those old cysts of mine didn't delay treatment in the end - I hate all the waiting! Once you get started at least like you feel you're doing something positive to achieve your goal.

Mrs Bunny - glad you're feeling better (even if that means back to work) - hope you get some news real soon about when you can start next tx. In the meantime stay positive and get stronger.  

Winter's back here ... and I'd so got used to spring. Off to bed with a hot water bottle tonight - sad eh! 
CG xxx


----------



## tootsford

Hi girls,

I have dragged my self out of bed to check my mail.I have spent the past few days with a bursting headache and my head down the loo, all good signs I know.
Had my 8 week scan and all going well.

Hi Costswold girl and Jane-up sorry I can't remember how much Q10 I took I got it from health store will try and find out for you. I also took 75mg of asprin once a day as well.

How are you Vindo? hope you are feeling better sending you lots of love.

Hi Gail how is your little one?

Has anyone heard from Karenw?

Larkles take it easy sending lots of    

Take care girls

Love Toots xxx


----------



## Womb with a View

Hi all.  I've popped onto this strand a few times in past years but don't post regularly, and I really don't know if my post will be welcomed or appropriate, but I really wanted to share some news of mine with you which may give people hope on this thread.

I am 48 and have been trying to get pregnant for 3 years now, having met my partner very late in life.  After a year of trying with my own eggs and 2 IVF cycles, we eventually moved on to donor eggs then discovered there was something not quite right with DP's chromosones, so moved on to donor sperm too.  I went to IM in Barcelona and had a fresh cycle there in January, double donor.  BFN.  I'd also had 2 fresh cycles there using donor eggs and DP's sperm previously.  After the last cycle in January I felt the lowest I've ever felt and, although I had 3 frosties waiting, I really didn't expect anything and wanted to "get this frozen cycle out of the way as quickly as possible" in order to move on to the final cycle of the refund programme at the IM.  One frostie didn't make it and 2 lovely snowbabes were transferred, and when I got my beta result yesterday I just couldn't believe it......a BFP with a level of 197!  It is early days yet but I wanted to share my good news with ladies of my age.  I hope this gives you hope.  I was never going to "give up" anyway, but when it finally happened I am still overwhelmed by it and can't quite believe it yet.

All best wishes to you, love and luck, AJ x


----------



## larkles

Hi Aj 

I posted on the abroadies thread earlier when I heard your fabulous news!

Don't feel bad about posting here, your success and determination is an inspiration to me and surely others posting here   just like me too-never one to give up and I am dellighted for you and your dh-and make sure you enjoy every minute as I am sure you will do-well done sweetheart-am so very happy for you

Lots of love to everyone else

Jen
xx


----------



## Cotswold Girl

Hi AJ,

What wonderful news - congratulations you must be on   

Toots - hope the sickness and headaches have passed and you're blooming     

Hope eveyone else is doing well, it's been very quiet on here of late.

I'm now just over 2 weeks into DR  

Love, CG xxxx


----------



## larkles

Hi Cg-we just crossed posts

Am on day 3 of downregging! Hopefully end April/beginning May for et-who knwos?   

Jen


----------



## Womb with a View

Thanks Ladies!

CG - good luck with DR!

Larkles you too babe!


----------



## MrsBunny

Hello Girls

AJ what great news for you - I'm so pleased!!  
I post here and on the abroadies board so I saw your posts there when you had the previous BFN and saw how low you were. I guess I didn't realise that you were a 'goldie' like us. Ladies on this board will be delighted to hear of your news and as Larkles says your success and determination will be inspiring to many of us - we love to hear success stories from older ladies!! 

CG - when is your treatment planned for and where are you going to?

Larkles - so glad to hear you are DR'ing - guess that means that AF finally arrived!    You must be relieved! I've not been on the boards for a couple of days now so need to catch up with things!

Janeup - how are you doing? Are things going to plan?

Love to everyone
Mrs Bunny xxx


----------



## larkles

Hi Mrs Bunny

No af didn't arrive so change of plan with clinic, will see how we go from here!

Larkles
x


----------



## janeup

Hi everyone. Fraid my post is going to be a bit lazy as am running out of steam with words and typing. Picture icons will just have to do! 

AJ - that's fab! already posted you on the other thread but here's a big fat CONGRATS again!!!!       

Mrs bunny - how are things with you now?  

Larkles - great news about downredding!  You must be so excited to get things going.   

CG - good luck with the DR too.  Here's some more     !!!! 

Toots - are you beginning to feel just swell?  

Vindo - let us know how you all are!!!

Me? I am on day 36 of taking prog and my lining on Monday was 12 mm. Feeling very good and relaxed due to frequent yoga and acupuncture.  Hopefully get the dreaded call to go to IVI next week...
My MIL will have to come with me if its before Good Friday as DH can't leave work next week. Poor him, he is gutted! 

Love to all this rainy Friday


----------



## larkles

Janeup

Lining of 12mm-wow that's amazing    well done you and lots of  for your call at IVI-by the way do you have to pay for your treatment in cash? Just wondering if all clinics in Spain ask you to or is it just Ceram?and am wondering how to take it with me

Larkles
x


----------



## druzy

hello everyone, I hope you don't mind me jumping on here but just wanted to say big congrats to AJ.  I've seen your posts previously and am SO glad that this has worked for you.  Also toots, we pm'd after your ectopic, and really glad to see that this has worked for you too now!

Hello to everyone else, I'm 42 in May have had 4 failed IVFs, well it's all below, and am going to ISIDA in Ukraine next week for DEs.....well, first appointment.

I hope everything is ok with you too Larkles.

druzy xx


----------



## Womb with a View

Thanks so much everyone - still in shock!

Druzy, good luck at Isida!

Janeup....good luck at IVI this week.


----------



## MrsBunny

Hello

Sorry for the me post but.....
Just had to post and tell you some good news. Ruth has been in touch to say that she had a possible donor for me!!!!  

BUT
She was asking whether I was recovered from the op (I am) and whether I was having regular AF / started the pill. I had one AF after my op, and it's due again next week but I have the feeling that it will be later than that (you never know with me as AF very irregular). Also, I didn't start the pill to regularise (such a word?) cycle as the hormones can make gallstones worse so I was hoping to start it this month sometime, AF or not!
AND, we can't really go for treatment in May as DH has his final exams for his degree near the end of the month and this donor was looking to be ready in May.

SO
I'm to let Ruth know about AF etc and she says I should get a donor for treatment in June, which would be ideal for us. It's slightly disappointing, but at least my op's out of the way and we've known for the last 3 years that we wouldn't be able to go anywhere in May, so we're looking forward to June.

So you've all got to do some kind of AF dance for me over the next couple of weeks so it turns up!!

Love to everyone - AJ, hope you're feeling ok and Druzy, hope your appointment went ok at Isida.
Jane, notice you haven't had the call yet, hope things are ok. At least that means that DH can go with you?

Downregging ok Larkles?

Heather xx


----------



## janeup

Dear Heather - I know this must be dissappointing but it is best for your body to be in tip top shape before having treatment.  May/June aint far off you know!  What's your DH studying? Good man! 

I have had the call today  and hope to be having transfer on Easter Sunday if the egg collection etc goes ok. will know for sure this Friday lunchtime. Very excited!!!!


Love to everyone else - bit of a rush as have to find suitable nighty and slippers to take with me.


----------



## larkles

That's fantastic news Jane-what a lovely Easter present-hope all goes to plan-lots of luck

Larkles
x


----------



## RSMUM

Good luck Jane - what kind of nighty are you going to take then? and over-the-top fluffy bunny slippers? now wouldn't hey juts be prefcect?! sorry - a bit   today!

Heather - fab news! I MUST send you an IM

Larkles! - what an amazing lining! and good on you with the acu etc.. I miss my yoga - stopped going last summer..I was an addict until my teacher started going all wierd on us and had us "blessing "water and stuff..must get back into it.

Who else is on this thread now? Losing track a bit..sorry..just want to wish you all the very, very best of luck and huge congrats to the preggie girls - you give us all hope!

Love to all

D X


----------



## larkles

RSMum-He he he-not me with fantastic lining but Janeup   -think a little crossed post there-am still down regging awaiting af again!


----------



## RSMUM

Oh yeh - oops ! Must be the Spring air doing mad things to me 'ead! How's the down-regging?


----------



## larkles

No problems   dr is fine although feeling a bit queasy this afternoon, I feel like my (.) (.)'s have tripled and very sore! So no walking this evening when get home  

Think a glass of wine will be more apt 

Larkles
x


----------



## RSMUM

Well done on the 9.5lb! Did you say it was Slimming World? When are you due out to Marbella? Glass of wine sounds yum! Red is supposed to be good for the blood flow - so they say


----------



## Cotswold Girl

RSMum- wish I'd read the tip about the red wine earlier, would have poured myself a glass 

Janeup - well done on the lining. You must be looking forward to the weekend  Hope EC and ET go well for you.   

Heather - as the others have said June will be here before you know it and you do at least have time to get a bit fitter and get those AF's in order.

Not sure how to do the AF dances but I'll try one for you and Larkles - someone did one for me and it worked! Mine was a week later than normal which drove me 

[fly]             [/fly]

Heather - I'm at the JR in Oxford. Went for DR bloods and a scan today (have been downregging for 21 days so hope to get confirmation tomorrow that I can start stimming). Bit worried because they spotted fluid in the area of one of my tubes- just hope it isn't going to cause problems as had to have fluid/cysts drained a month ago.

Night all,

CG xxxx


----------



## larkles

RSmum-yes it's slimming world although I think I have lost the plot with it this week, will see tonight with weigh-in. We leave on the 29th April to Marbella, seems like a dream at the moment but will be nice to be somewhere warmer. I know about the red wine-think it was AJ who was told to have a valium or glass of red before et!

Hi CG-hope the fluid is nothing to worry about

Larkles
x


----------



## janeup

RSmum....in answer to that all important question about nighties, all I possess are pyjamas (not very practical in this case!) and a couple of slinky jobbies which I didn't feel were appropriate...even if I am trying to achieve conception!     So off to Top Shop which has rather a good selection of oversized teeshirts.
Like the idea of valium and red wine too.  Might just try the former though.  
Here's another AF dance for Heather..
      

Have a great Easter everyone!


----------



## MrsBunny

Thanks for the AF dances, they're great!! They make our posts look a little livlier too!!  

Haven't come on yet, but (.)(.)'s are quite sore so taking this as a good sign. 

Larkles, hope you AF arrives soon too. Will send you a PM soon.

Jane, very best of luck for this weekend and transfer, although you probably won't see this message until you get back - will be thinking of you whilst partaking of some chocolate (my DDs like buying Easter eggs for me still..... ah..). Maybe I'll have some red wine too....

CG, hope the fluid is nothing to worry about and thanks for the good wishes too. 

I've done slimming world diet a couple of times now. First time was about 10 years ago (!) and I lost a lot of weight quite quickly so it was great. Last time was a few years ago but I just didn't loose the weight - don't know whether I wasn't disciplined enough or what but it was disappointing! So well done Larkles and keep at it as best you can.
Me and DH are on a healthy eating campaign at the mo (except a bit of red wine and chocolate of course!). DH is doing well at eating the right things for his swimmers, but I think he expects me to come up with some kind of weird diet like eating cabbage and rice for tea every night! I did a nutrition course last year so he expects me to have all the answers when it comes to what vitamins to take when etc. It's not as easy as it sounds. I have got him taking extra zinc and vitamin C and I'm going to get some co-Q10 as that's supposed to be good for both of us - anybody else taken that?

Well, my Mum's here for the weekend so mustn't leave her on her own for too long!

Have a good weekend everyone


----------



## Cotswold Girl

Hi everyone  

Just a quickie to say I;ve down regulated (hooray) and started stimming injections yesterday. Need to keep a box of tissues handy at the mo as feeling very    - good news or bad news both seem to set me off - what an    Clinic didn't mention fluid again and as they've allowed me to move onto stimms it can't be a problem.

Jane-up - good luck with the transfer this weekend. Will be keeping my fingers crossed for you.    

Mrs Bunny - I'm taking the co-Q10 this time around, plus baby aspirin, pineapple juice, zinc, Vit C, Vit e (400) and pregnacare. I didn't take the aspirin or pineapple juice last time but have been told it helped a lady who gave birth to twins earlier this year so have decided to give them a shot.

Enjoy Easter, the sunshine and chocolate everyone   

CG xxx


----------



## janeup

Bit of a cheat but here is my post from IVI board... 
Hope everyone is ok   

Well, we are back after an interesting couple of days in Valencia.  Arrived in Valencia on Saturday night to find terrible weather. Howver the Eurostars was fab and I was really impressed with the management there. So helpful.  The next morning a taxi picked us up to take us to IVI and I nodded to another English couple in the lobby of the hotel.  When I arrived at IVI Olga the lovely acupuncturist was there.  She gave me a very relaxing session in one of the "waiting" rooms before transfer and by the end of it I was floating on air.  She even stuck a needle in DH's temple to relieve stress.  She works with the clinic and says she sees loads of people from abroad, particularly the USA.  Anyway, down to the transfer room and it was Dr F (sorry, forgotten his name but have to say I wasn't that keen on him. His manner was a bit brusque and cold).  He informed me that out of 8 eggs only 3 had gone on to develop into good embroyos and the two embryos he was putting back were 9 cells which he said, were "okay".  Didn't really inspire confidence but luckily I was feeling so floaty and relaxed I didn't care.  I had also taken half a 10 mg valium to relax me which helped enormously (under doctor advice).  When Dr F inserted the catheter he said this might hurt and I started giggling a little.  He probably thought I was mad.  Anyway,  he said he would leave the third embroyo to develop for two more days and then see if it was viable to freeze.  
When I was wheeled out of the theatre room I spotted the English couple in the hotel all kitted out in robes and green hats. We laughed and said hello.    Olga then gave me a very relaxing acupuncture session for 25 minutes in the waiting room which I thoroughly recommend because it allows you to lie down for longer than the usual 10 minutes after transfer.  
We then met up with the English couple in reception whilst waiting to pay - the girl joked that we should do a runner. She had never heard of Fertility Friends and I gave her all the details to join.  Hopefully she will check in soon! 
Spent the rest of the day in bed sleeping and ordering room service.  Then came back yesterday.  
So we have two "Okay" embies on board and I am trying to be positive but you know how things are with the 2ww.  I have today off and am just taking it easy.  DH has been marvellous. Testing day on the 20th.
Love to everyone 
Lots of love


----------



## Cotswold Girl

Hi Jane-up,

Glad everything went well. 9-cell embies sounds good to me hun. Sending you and your embies lots of  

Make sure you rest up and enjoy the sunshine for a few days. ^fingers crossed^ for the 2ww.

That acupuncture sounds like good stuff  

CG xxx


----------



## MrsBunny

Jane

Great to hear from you and that things went well for you in Valencia. It's good that you managed to be so relaxed due to being able to have the acupuncture, I'm sure it helped things.

As CG says, 9-cell embies sound good to me!  

Sending you lots of    and   on your  

Take it easy and try and have a few laughs!

CG, hope the stimming's going ok and that you haven't run out of tissues yet! How are you managing with the injections?

No AF for me yet, but still feeling like it's on its way.

Hello to everyone else, just thinking, haven't heard from ladyleo on this thread lately.

xxx


----------



## babycrazy

Hi All you golden oldies

I have just been given my protocol for TX next month at Sanatorium Repromeda, Brno Czech Rep
I am going out to C.Z for my 12 day scan on 2nd May, flying out on 30/4 and staying for 2days.  Its still a lot cheaper than in U.K for scan, doing it this way, my scan is £5 at  clinic .
I am having PGD to avoid Miscarriage, so will have blast transfer, but blast transfers a standard procedure at this clinic.
I went for 1st consoltation 8/12/07,have had to wait for thyroid treatment and O neg donor, which we did not bank on as clinic said it would be a hard job finding one. Someone upstairs must be looking down on us, and i am amazed how its all comming together.  When I looked at my calender for month of May (Anne Geddes of coarse) There was a butterfly on a babies back and a quote underneath the photo by written by lady bird Johnson. My sir name is Johnston and many years back, i had a dream about a butterfly landing on me while having , then a friend of mine typed out my poems for me and put them in a folder and decorated it with butterflies, then i see this poem a about butter flys in my M.C  news letter and i would love to share it with you all on FF.
This was not wrote to be hidden away in an old magazine.

Butterfly land,
Butterfly stay,
Butterfly listen
To hear what i say.

From the tiniest seed,
I gave you your name,
Never butterfly child 
Can life be the same.

Your fluttering breath,
A tickle inside,
My gene,s were your strength
Your will to survive.

I grew you,
I knew you,
Sooth me as I cry
With pain so exclusive to my baby and I.
And with sadness descended,
A blanket of grief
Enveloped my brain,
To embrace disbelief,
"Life must go on"
For me that is true.
No regrets,
Just forget
That I ever felt you.

But my arms ache with longing,
I snap and hit out,
I,m barren and cold,
A mother without.
Oh butterfly red,
My butterfly blue,
Why do you destroy me?
Why do i hate you?
Defences I build,
To brick my self in.
I wear armour plating,
For skin is to thin.

I am hard, 
I am strong.
Emotions are safe
I present to the world
With a smile on my face.

Don't question me, 
Or trample me down,
For i am struggling now
As my fears abound.

I need to know.
sweet butterfly past
Will i ever find peace?
How long will this last?

Show me a sign,
Make my eyes see,
To know you are happy
To know you are free.

So butterfly land,
Butterfly stay.
You have sat and you,ve listened
To hear what I say.
My heart skips a beat!
Its suddenly clear.
There are millions of butterflies
Flying around here!

You,re the souls of the children,
The light and the hope.
Leading the way
And helping me cope.
And the dust from your wings,
Is the ray of the sun,
The rain on the leaves
And my speed as I run.
For
Butterfly red,
My butterfly blue,
You,re the beat of my heart
And i will always love you.
written by 
Sue Nitti 

If you can take something from this beautiful poem please do,
I wish all of you that your dreams  come true


----------



## MrsBunny

Hi babycrazy

What a sad and moving poem.

Just wanted to say good luck with your treatment. Can't believe it's only £5 for your scan!! Don't know how much they cost here exactly but it's sure to be a lot more than that!!
As you say, it seems you've been lucky to find a donor so quickly, so maybe that's a good sign for things to come.  

Well, Ruth has found us a donor for June treatment, as promised. Still waiting for AF but staying positive that it'll arrive - Ruth has a plan for us if it doesn't anyway!

Jane, hope your 2ww is going ok, have seen your posts on the abroadies thread - make sure you stay positive! You asked me what DH is studying, it's a degree in Contemporary and Military History! He's always wanted to do it and now he's on his final few months. He's also got a degree in Electronic Engineering which he did when he left school (yes, he's a bit of a brain, but lovely with it). He has applied for funding so he can stay on and do a Phd. I must say, although I wasn't really into history at school (all those years ago), I've learnt a lot of interesting things since he's been doing the course - I proof read all his essays etc. 

CG, thanks for the advice on the vitamins etc, hope the stimming is going ok.

RSMUM, how are the plans going? Must send you an IM!

Speak soon
Heather xx


----------



## Cotswold Girl

Hi Girls,

Hope you're all well and enjoying the sunshine  

Heather,

Another AF dance for you - hope it does the trick this time!

[fly]     [/fly]

Not long to wait now, I'm glad they've found a donor for you.

Babycrazy,

Thanks for sharing that lovely poem. It sounds like things are really coming together for you - good luck with your scan. 

Jane, Some more    for you. Hope the 2ww is going ok.

I had my scan today and they've confirmed that I can go in for EC on Tuesday  , so that's the next hurdle for me - keeping my  that I can get over this next hurdle!

CG xxxxx


----------



## MrsBunny

CG - very best of luck for egg collection tomorrow, will be thinking of you.


   

 for me yet, I'm sort of giving up now as my symptoms seem to be different every day!  
But Ruth at Ceram has a plan B which involves me getting a hormone test done to see what's what. The worst thing about that is sorting out having the blood test, paying for it, getting results asap etc etc ....  

At least the weather's nice!

xxxx


----------



## larkles

Hi Mrs Bunny

The same happened to me with af, didn't appear but Ruth had me do blood tests then re-sorted the plan, you are in good hands! I do agree that I was strssed out with running around etc some clincis explain before you get there some don't! I had to call ceram to send the clinic a fax of authority, a long tedious day. Hope it goea better for you! 

Did I miss something about CS having ec tomorrow? Must've been from another thread   

Best of luck CG   
Larkles
xx


----------



## janeup

Best wishes for CG today!  hope loads and loads are collected!

Having a nightmare 2WW. Testing on Friday on day 12 or is it day 13? Anyway, as you can imagine I am going slowely mad.  Have had very sweaty nights and the odd twinge and ache but nothing really so don't have much hope.  Feel a bit down today to be honest.  Anyway, soon be over. Love to you all.


----------



## RSMUM

Hang in there Janeup - the second week is the worst by FAR isn't it?!

Is there any way you can totally treat yourself to some time watching rubbishy videos or something in the next few nights? ( i always find the evening's the hardest.. )..or maybe go out to the cinema?

take care and loads of sticky thoughts coming your way..


rsmum X


----------



## janeup

Thanks for that advice - DH is taking me to Pizza Express tonight so looking forward to noshing my usual Four Seasons with extra anchovy!  Have felt loads better and really positive today about everything.  I said to DH last night - well we have our lives, we have our DD (his SD), we have our health and we are happy so what more can we want.  Well a nice BPF would be great and a bonus! Hey I am rambling and supposed to be working on some boring document at work.  Can't help looking at this site. Its quite addictive isn't it? Do you think they have F.F.A. -  Fertility Friends Anonymous?


----------



## Cotswold Girl

Hello from a fellow FFA-er...

Janeup - Pizza Express sounds a good idea. The 2ww is a nightmare but you're almost there. Sending you a few more   and some babydust for luck.

    

I got 4 eggs at EC yesterday and the clinic comfirmed 2 of them have fertilised. Just hope they keep on dividing well and survive til ET tomorrow (and beyond of course  )

Trying to stay calm but finding it difficult. Will hopefully feel a bit better when I get those little embies on board.

Love to you all, CG xxx


----------



## MrsBunny

CG, just seen on another board that you have two little beanies on board - well done!!  
Hope your 2ww isn't too agonising, keep us posted.

Jane, thinking of you today, good luck for you test, sending you some more    

Must go to work! 

Lots of love xxx


----------



## janeup

yes!!!! I have a BPF - hcg levels are great at 263.  Very very happy. More later. xxxx


----------



## MrsBunny

Jane

FANTASTIC NEWS!!!!

     

You must be soooooooo pleased!
Just reading your post has made me have goose bumps and my eyes have filled up!  

I've been thinking about you all day and couldn't wait to get home to see what your result was.

Seems like all that acupuncture and being good to yourself has paid off. What an inspiration.

I'm going over to the tx abroad thread now and will probably end up posting you again!!

  

Heather xxxxx


----------



## DollyG

Hello ladies, I've been following this thread and that of the DE Cycle thread for a few months now and I hope you don't mind me gatecrashing in?

Janeup - I was so pleased to read your good news today - its gives us all hope and inspiration to carry on.

My story is that DP and I didn't meet until we were 40.  We had some "us time" together and then when we did start TTC it became apparent that it was too late as AF had become sporadic.  We went to the ARGC for help and advice but after consultation and blood tests we were told my FSH was too high and they couldn't treat us.  We were gutted.  I wasn't over impressed with them anyway.  On one occasion when I arrived for an appointment, I was left on the doorstep in the cold after ringing the bell to which there was no answer.  I tried ringing the reception on my mobile and there was no reply from that either.  It was only after at least 10 minutes that a patient came out of the door so I was able to go in.  I was fuming.    I found them very insensitive in that they didn't give us any suggested alternatives after the consultation.  It was a case of your FSH is too high, you are too old so thank you and goodbye.  We were so disappointed and I cried a lot of tears for a good few months.  We then talked about adoption and it was only when I watched a couple of TV programmes that showed two successful stories of donor egg recipients that we decided to go down the DE route.  We are at the LFC now and going to Cyprus where there is only a six months waiting list.  An angel donor has been found so I'm not far behind some of you ladies with the treatment.  We are hoping for ET in early May.  

DollyG
X


----------



## larkles

Hi Dolly-Welcome hun 

Your post made me smile, I too didn't meet my dh until later in life, my af was never regular too. 

I am so sorry you had a bad experience at the clinic and so happy to hear you have found a donor angel  

Early May for et-hey that's just about when I'll have mine too   we'll be cycle buddies, although I'll be in Spain and you in Cyprus, Spain was also a 6 month waiting llist and after waiting 3 years on the Uk one and resulting in a negative, we decided to look elsewhere, FF has been a great insight for this subject, couldn't of done it without the girls here

Heather-one thing I forgot to mention in my IM to you is yes, Janeup's news has made my day too   

Lots of love to everyone else


----------



## Cotswold Girl

Jane-up,

Well done and huge congratulations to you hun. I was so very pleased to hear from my DH that you'd got a BFP. 

     

Take good care of yourself your precious cargo.  

CG xxxx


----------



## janeup

Mrs Bunny, CG, Larkles - thank you so much for your posts.  Mrs Bunny, I am really touched that you felt so much when you heard of my BFP.  The odd thing is I haven't cried myself. After years of pain, of failed cycles, of thinking its all over, of hating hearing about other pregnancies, of resentfully buying tampons etc, I still can't believe I am actually pregnant.  I am not religious but I really wanted to go into a church on Friday and say thank you. Odd.  I have gone off food completely though and find myself waking at the crack of dawn with nervous excitement.  

Welcome to DollyG and great news about cycling in May.           

I can really recommend acupunture by an experienced fertility acupuncturist.  I was lucky enough to have treatment immediately before and after transfer and I also saw a briliant acupuncturist in London for 5 weeks prior to that.  


CG - are you on the 2WW?           

DH is upstairs in bed snoring rather too loudly as he went to rather a boozy party last night.  I went but left after a couple of hours, having sipped soda and lime.  Nice to feel so well this morning! Mind you haven't had a proper drink since end of Febuary, before I started on the progynova.  

lots of love xxxxxx


----------



## DollyG

Hello everyone - thank you for your warm welcomes and I'm so glad I've found this site.

Larkles - I'm glad we will be cycle buddies.  I'm on the progynova at the mo and feel fine, apart from feeling a bit bloated.  I'm short-tempered too, but DP says he hasn't noticed any difference there!  I've got my repeat scan on Wednesday this week, and then hope to hear when we expect to travel to Cyprus for ET.  

Janeup - thanks for the recommendation of the acupuncture.  Do you think its too late for me to start having it now as ET is only a few weeks away?

Another question I'd like to ask is whether you ladies have been taking the recommended daily 75g of aspirin on the lead up to ET?  My clinic advise this but only if I'm happy to do so.  I seem to be taking so many tablets and potions I haven't taken the aspirin as yet, and wondered what your thoughts were on this?  

DollyG


----------



## larkles

Hi Dolly 

I don't think it matters re the accupunture, I had a session last week-1st in years and have another one tomorrow, we leave on the 29th then I have my scan there due to my donor not getting af when intended-thought that was my trick  Nevermind we are still going as planned although her ec is due on 3rd May so only a few days set back. Good thing is that I'll be able to get some swimming and sunbathing in before et. Am also having accupunture prior to et and afterwards too

Am still on prognova increasing to 4mg tomorrow. Know what you mean about the bloating although I think Slimming world thinks I'm telling porky pies  not much off the last couple of weeks!

Not taking any aspirin, no-one has mentioned it this time around, am taking Q10 enzymes and folic acid. If they have recommended it then go ahead

 for your scan on Wednesday let's hope your lining is coming on a treat 

There is a Cycle Buddies board that we're all chatting on called the Orange Blossoms, link here if you want it:

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=91585.0;topicseen

Lots of love

Larkles
xx


----------



## tootsford

Hi jane up what great news. I have been thinking of you over the past few days but have been so ill have been unable to get out of bed to check email.
    so very very happy for you, you have made me feel much better sending you lots of      and      

Good luck CG


I had 12week scan last thur it was great seeing little one moving around and hearing heartbeat makes up for all the migraines and sickness I have been having.
I am still taking 75mg of aspirin a day.

Love to everyone else.
Toots xxxx


----------



## Cotswold Girl

Toots, glad you're 12 week scan went well. It must have been so lovely seeing Toots junior   Hope you're over the sickness and migraines soon. Have you tried acupuncture for either? My acupuncturist mentioned once that she often treated ladies for bad morning sickness. With any luck they should ease now you're passed the 12 week mark    

Jane-up, yes I'm on the 2ww, so any tips on how you got your BFP would be welcomed  
Currently trying to resist the urge to tidy up/tackle the large pile of ironing taking over my spare room/go shopping... Days of  starting to get a bit monotonus!

Dolly, early May will be here before you know it - good luck for your scan   

Bye all ,  hope you're all well.

CG xxx


----------



## MrsBunny

CG, don't do the ironing - forget it!! When is your test date?

Toots, glad your scan went ok, sorry you've not been feeling well, but that's all part of it I suppose! Maybe you should try acupuncture as CG says. I'm looking for an acupuncturist at the moment so I can have some sessions before our June tx.

Dolly, welcome to the board, good luck with your scan and hope the progynova is not too bad for you. Which clinic in Cyprus are you going to? Is it Pedios? Our consultant tried to persuade us to go there, but we're going to Ceram instead. You'll have to let us know what it's like.

Jane, hope you're feeling ok. I smiled when you said that your last proper drink was before the progynova. That could be me soon. Had quite a few drinks this weekend!

Larkles, weird about your donor's AF being late - glad you're still going as planned and that you'll have more relaxation time beforehand. Thanks for all the useful info on your PM x

How are you babycrazy? looking forward to going for your scan?

Hello RSMUM, thinking of you. 

Heather x


----------



## tootsford

Cotswold Girl I was told not to iron, change beds or hover by my Doc on 2wk wait.
Still using it as an excuse to get out of it.
Take care, fingers crossed for you.
Love Toots xx


----------



## janeup

Cotswold - I watched loads of funny programmes during my 2WW - not sure if it helped but who knows!  I laughed a lot and went slightly mad. There is a website for those truly insane called twoweekwait.com.  I had hardly any symptons and even now have very few!  Fingers and toes crossed for you.
love to everyone else and thank you for your great messages.  IVI want me to have a scan this friday so will report back with results.


----------



## Cotswold Girl

Toots - thanks for the advice on what not to do. My clinic just say to get on with things and only advised me not to have any baths!

Ok I'll try to resist the temptation to do some ironing but not sure what I'm going to wear .... I'm running out of things that fit   All the extra fluid and brazil nuts and lack of exercise is not helping my waistband! Will either have to go and buy something or risk letting my DH iron some of my things   Mind that would give me a laugh  

I'm avoiding reading or joining any 2ww threads, I know it's mad but I don't want to jinx things!

Jane - wishing you loads of luck for you scan. I hope it goes well and you get a lovely view of your little one    

MrsBunny - my test date is 3 May  

CG xxx


----------



## DollyG

Hello ladies, 

A quick message from me to say its all systems go for us in that we travel to Cyprus on Tuesday and are having ET on either 2nd or 3rd May. 

Larkles my cycle buddy - I will be thinking of you as I know you are having ET on 3rd - Good Luck to you .   I will wave to you from the plane when we fly past Spain on Tuesday. 

I had my follow up scan on Wednesday and everything is going fine.  We were then given the ET date so then had a mad rush to get flights, accommodation and the cattery booked.  Can't believe its happening now.  It all seems a bit of a whirl.  Like Larkles we are going to stay on for a few more days and make a bit of a holiday of it.  Its been really hectic getting it all booked though.  We didn't think we would manage to get a flight in time as everything seems to be booked up in the lead up to the bank holiday.  

I'm thinking of you all and will be in touch on our return.  It seems that the threads on this site have all of a sudden really picked up with activity.  May is meant to be a very fertile month so   to everybody.

Am also posting on the DE Cycle thread.

DollyG  
x


----------



## janeup

Hi all - just a quickie, but had scan and follow up hcg this morning. One scan to report and hcg is 9522 IU/L. Not quite sure what that means but its all going okay. next scan on 9th May and hopefully will see a little more than a sac! lots love to all sorry for the me post but in a rush.


----------



## janeup

I mean one sac to report


----------



## ULTRA

Hi,

I had a big scare too today: after really feeling well with no preg symptoms what so ever I went to work as usual (2 hour train and tube journey) I had no pain, but when I went to the loo at 8.30 my blue briefs were soaked (sorry for graphics). I paniced and try to phone the clinic, but just 5 different answer machines... I laid down on my office floor remembering the Gestone ampules I was given as an emergency if there is bleeding in 2ww. Never had so much as a spot then.
Finally my consultant rang back, booked me in for emergency scan at 11.45, asked a nurse to talk me through how to give myself the Gestone injection in the bum and calmed me down.

The injection made the bleeding stop and I could go to the clinic. I had to go on my own as DP had to attend a funeral in Kent, feeling desperate having lost all hope that there is still life in me.

So you could imagine my surprise when the excellent young sonographer (new) told me there were two sacks and two yolks and two very strong heart beats and by the way I was 6w3d pregnant!!!!!      

I thought I was dreaming. "Now I will let you hear your baby 1's heart beat" - WOW, I did not realise that you can hear a heart beat at just 6 weeks! It's a special single Doppler sonograph that can do it. I cried all the way through the scan... but Jaliah did not mind, held my hand and hugged me at the end.

Apparently it is common especially with twins that there is some implantation bleeding even at 6w + and the blood was light red not brown,

Well, I still can't believe it, a few hours ago I thought I lost everything and now I am looking at the pictures of my babies and the sound of their hearts beating will stay with me whatever happens!
It is still early days and lots can happen, but I will take it easier now and spend the WE in bed/on sofa. The clinic has booked me in for a 9-week scan now, so back on the waiting game.
Good luck to all of you,

-ULTRA-


----------



## MrsBunny

ULTRA, what a day you had yesterday! So glad everything's ok and wonderful news about having twins  
It must have been great to hear the heartbeat(s) so early. At least now you've got some confidence that all is ok - take it easy!

Jane, good news about your scan and your reading - I've no idea about the readings but it sounds good, even with one sac! 

Seems like May 3rd is going to be an eventful day! 
CG, hope you are feeling ok and not too stressed out - maybe it is a good idea to avoid the 2ww threads but it must be such a temptation to look on them! hope you've found some clothes to wear !  

DollyG, glad your scan was ok and good luck for your trip to Cyprus - it must be awful having to book it all at the last minute.

Larkles, hope I'm not too late to wish you all the very best for your trip to Spain, I've sent you a PM too just to make sure.

Here's a bit of      and    for you all!

Me, I've now got the plan from Ruth after quite a stressful week trying to get blood hormone test results back quickly (or at all). We're due to go to Spain around 20th June - we're going to sit down tonight and study the plan, but it's looking good!!

Love to everyone,
Mrs Bunny xxx


----------



## vindo

Hello everyone - remember me! Vindo - from the distant past!!

Finally, I can breathe for a little while and catch up with you all. 

Fantastic news Toots and Janeup on the BFPs -  

And great new for you too Ultra - twins - right on! 

Good to read of both plans for treatment coming through Mrs Bunny and really positive vibes to those of you on the 2WW   

Much love to all whom I haven't mentioned by name - you are in my thoughts

The great news from this end is that the bledeing has finally stopped!! Tra - la!!

It only took 5 months!! ( from week 8 onwards) !! Throughout that time it was heavy (just like a continuous period) but both babies seem totally unaffected and oblivious! The final `cure' was total bed rest ( and i mean total) - for circa 5 weeks, then `light duties' and now i'm back to normal. The twinks are just fine Scan last week showed that the heamatoma had completely resolved and that the intertwin membrane was no longer thickened but back to normal.

So, if anyone has bleeding, heavy and ongoing - do not panic! It may be just fine. I have had scans every week or two throughout and they confirmed that the twinks were doing fine. They now weigh 2llbs 5oz and 2lbs respectively (27 weeks) and I'm not sure how much further my skin will stretch!!

Good luck to each and everyone

Love Vi xxx


----------



## larkles

Awww-At last-She returns   

Vindo, have been thinking about you so much, thought the worse had happened-ie your computer blew up    hey it's so good to hear from you   

What a road you have been down, wow must be tough with all that bleeding, you must of thought it was all over-I don't think I could've handled it so well

I am so very pleased that you posted today of all days as this is a very very good sign   -we're off in the morning to collect our babies, I would love more than one but can't be greedy      

Larkles/Jen
xxx

Have upped your bubbles to the lucky 7's


----------



## vindo

For sheer cheek you should have multiple multiples Jen!!   

Absolutely brilliant that your  donor `has come up' and that you are off tomorrow - how do you feel? Excited, scared, nervous ( or none of the above!!) 

Have a good journey and enjoy what is to come - lovely, healthy, happy embryos - just meant for you. .

Thank you for thinking of me Jen and for your PM (which I was just about to reply to when I saw this!). I feel so bad about not being in touch,  but had to just knuckle down in survival mode  and am VERY glad to be back!!

Go well tomorrow and thereafter Jen - and may all the positivity in the world go with you



Look forward to hearing how it all went

Love Vi xxx


----------



## Cotswold Girl

Vindo, So pleased everything working out and the twinks are doing well. I can't imagine how worrying it must have been for you. Here's hoping your last few months are a breeze    

Mrs Bunny - glad to hear things are progressing for you, and you've got your bloods and tx plan sorted. You must be starting to get excited about it now. 20 June will be here before you know it.

Unfortunately I don't think this cycle has worked for me. I started spotting yesterday and it's turned into AF today. Although my test day isn't til Thursday the way things are going I won't need to test.   Depending how my follow-up appt goes after this cycle I may well be following you good ladies abroad. 

Take care all, Love, CG xxx


----------



## janeup

Cotswold Girl - I am so sorry to hear this. I really  hope you are wrong.  Big hugs to you right now!!!! lots love Jane


----------



## MrsBunny

CG - so sorry to hear about the possible AF - let's hope it isn't AF - try and stay strong and take care of yourself whatever happens  

Vindo, good to hear from you again and that all is ok and bleeding has now stopped - usually pregnancy is a blessed relief from bleeding - poor you! 

love to all xxxx


----------



## Cotswold Girl

Hi,

Afraid it's definately a BFN for me.  

CG xxx


----------



## MrsBunny

So sorry to hear your news CG, I'm really sad for you  

Big hugs   ^Cuddle

Lots of love Mrs Bunny xxx


----------



## janeup

CG - this is devastating news. I am so sorry.  I hope you and DH are ok.  Big hugs. xxxxxx


----------



## larkles

CG-so sorry to hear it didn't work for you  

You are in my thoughts. 

Take care

Larkles
xx


----------



## vindo

My love and thoughts as well CG - go well, Vi xxx

(and thank you for your good wishes at this time)


----------



## vindo

A message for Larkles in Spain! 

Just read your 2WW diary and cottoned on to the fact that it was ET day today - HURRAY!!

Hope you are feeling just fine and that you and DH have a chilled evening together. Very special. 

Not sure how many embies you will have had transfered but hope that they are all multiplying and wending their way well.  

With love and positivity

Vi xxx


----------



## larkles

Hi Vindo

Yes we had et yesterday, 2 x 4 cells, none left for the freezer but hey we won't be needing those anyway will we     

Hello to everyone else, no time to read through all the posts, will catch up on our return to Uk on the 12th  

Larkles


----------



## Cotswold Girl

Hi Jane, Mrs Bunny & Larkles - thank you for your kind wishes. The clinic has recommended I have a hysteroscopy before next cycle as the fibroid that has been showing up on scans in the last 2 cycles could be causing implantation problems, especially as I'm starting to spot/bleed 5 days before test date. 

Not keen to have another procedure but I know it's got to be done. So just need to try and look forward and hope things work out for the best in the end.

Larkles - sending you and your embies lots of  and     Enjoy your week in Spain and take care of yourself and your precious cargo. Good luck.

Love, CG xxx


----------



## RSMUM

Sorry I haven't been on here for a while..

CG - I am so sorry to read you post - so, so sad to read about your BFN but it's good that they have suggested a hysteroscopy - seems like they might be on to something with the fibroid issue - all the very, very best with it all hun - you'll get there in the end I'm sure. 

Larkles - how are you doing? How's Spain? Hope you're having a nice relaxing 2ww ( as if eh?! ) no, seriously, hope you ARE managing to have a relaxing time. I had a great experience out in Marbella and really wished I couldv'e spent more time there exploring the shops etc.  

Vindo - how's life now? Wow what a lot you've been through...was it five months of bed rest? How many videos do you think you watched then?! How on earth did you cope?   so glad you are back

Ultra - I can't believe I haven't posted since reading your post! How are you doing now?!  To have gone through all that in one day! Wow! It's just amazing! I've been having those Gestone injections - wow! How on earth did you manage to do it yourself! Well done! You must have been shaking like a leaf too! How are you doing now?

Janeup - thanks for the IM - will keep in touch hun and BIG CONGRATS of course..

MRS Bunny -thanks for ALL the support hun - I owe you an IM too

now, who else have I missed? So sorry if I've missed you..I've been lurking around for so long on various threads I've really lost track..

Well, I wanted to share some news with you  - for those of you who don't know me from the other threads- I got back from a little trip to the Czech Republic a few weeks ago and had a blood test on Friday - you could have knocked me down with a feather when it was a BFP! I am completely in shock and very scared but having another blood test tommorrow and then a scan on the 22nd if all's well..

At 45 and IVF #11 ( DD was way back at #3! ) to say I am in shock is an understatement. 

Anyway, I have a LONG way to go yet but I just wanted to say Hi to you all on this thread and hope my story might give some of you who might be struggling a little hope.

Thanks for all the support ,

take care,

Rsmum ( Deb ) X


----------



## vindo

Debs - I know that i've already comngratulated you on the abroadies thread - but I think it bears doing again!! ........................................


WELL DONE YOU!!   


(and well done for keeping your trip under your pinny!) 


May the coming days and weeks be ones of joy and comtentment




Much love

Vi xxx


----------



## janeup

Debs - I am going to do it again!  HORRRAYYYYYYYY


----------



## ULTRA

Hi RSMUM and everyone else,

Me and twins are doing fine. Have stopped last week with the Gestone injections after 3 days no bleed or spotting. Have no sicky feelings or cravings, only tired by arround midday. Lucky that I have a big project on where I can work one or two days a week at home saving 4 hours of travel each day.

We have been booked in at the Lister for another scan on 30th May (11 weeks), nice but another 142 pounds - why? It won't be the nucal scan, for some reasons they don't do it. Still have not decided where to have the twins England or my native Germany so have not had any antenatal appointments etc. Still feels so unreal and I want to wait until week 12 is over before making any plans...

Luv to everyone,

-ULTRA-


----------



## babycrazy

Hi To all you Golden Oldies.
Sorry i have not posted for a while. Here is my update.
Flew out to Brno CZ on Mon 30-04 for scan of endo on 02-05, 9mm, had to return again on 06-05 for ET on 07-05, donor was ready for EC on day 12, got 6 eggs only x 4 fert, even though my donor was only 19 but first time donating then only 2 made it to blasts, but ex quality, other 2 not recommended to freeze. Ment to test on 21-05.
I am still in CZ till sat, I will catch up on you all when i get home. I am in an internet cafe on a czech key board and its a bit micky mouse.
Congrats to all BFPs and sorry for anz girls with BFNs.
XX
Karen


----------



## Cotswold Girl

Karen,

Glad everything went well.

Take care of yourself and those precious embies. Sending you lots of 

Good luck,

CG xxx


----------



## vindo

good luck karen 

only 4 days to go till testing larkles , sorry sbout the perfume - but pleased about the ham!

good wishes and vibes to everyone else!

Can't remember if i've told you this - but both twins have turned head down - so consultant has agreed to support us in a spontaneuos, VBAC  (Vaginal birth after cesearean), labour ------ouch!.  only bummer at the moment is my haemoglobin has dropped to 7 - so am on 9 sachets of Spatone (natural iron supplement) a day!

bye for now

vi xxx


----------



## babycrazy

Hi Vi
Thats great news about the twins being head down and the Cons letting you do a trial labour. Its all over and done with with VG birth, but CSect pain continues, well so <ve been told!! by a good friend who had nat birth 1st child forceps the lot,  then IVF twins 8yrs later by C.sect.  How long you got now?? do you know sex of bubs
XX
Karen


----------



## babycrazy

Hi all you golden oldies
Tested 1 week early from clinics official date of 21/05 and   its another   for this thread, it was doubtfull looking yesturday, but in the right light it looked just visable and today its darker and defernatly a  .  
Early days yet, but Oh how I love and thank my Angels for making it happen for me  .
Wishing you all the same happiness
XX
Karen


----------



## RSMUM

WOW! Fabulous! A week early?!!! Amazing! CONGRATS KAREN!!!!!!                

Deb X


----------



## babycrazy

Hi All
Thanks everso, but but i did use a First response HPT.  I did one yesterday thought it was a neg till I pulled it back out of bin after having a    with God and my Angel,s . Now I feel bad as when i  took it outside and studied it all day there was a very faint line, today it was there no.
XX
Karen


----------



## janeup

big hug to Larkles on her 2WW! hope you are okayxxxxx


----------



## RSMUM

Yeah larkles - how are you doing hun? This second week is THE WORST isn't it?


----------



## Midgey

Karen
A big congratulations on your bfp - well done!

I posted this query elsewhere but will try here as well for those of you who've been lucky to get a bfp - do you need to tell everyone that you had say a donor egg cycle?  My GP knows and she's been really helpful, but just wondered as you go further along the line do you tend to tell others in the profession?

Midgey


----------



## larkles

^Congrats^  to Babycrazy-I don't know how you tested so early   -it's amazing it was  

Hi Rsmum, Janeup, Midgey, Vindo, Ultra & CG 

Today is the worse, think I've breezed through the first week and a bit fine but now having time to sit on the internet and look into all posts for info into everything    the time seems to be slagging. Only 2 more sleeps. Have resisted doing a clearblue digital and will wait till the blood test on Thursday-very tempting though, they seem to be calling out to me from the cupboard  

Have backache, (.)(.)'s are no longer sore & heavy, slight twinges in my legs but think that's from swimming abroad-poor body didn't know what hit it with all that excercise   am trying to stay positive   bit it sure is hard   

Hope you all are in good spirits

Larkles
xx


----------



## MrsBunny

Karen - wonderful news about your BFP!!     



Larkles, been reading your 2ww diary. Just reading about the flower remedies made me relax! 
Not long now til you test, try and stay strong and positive   

Vindo, good news about your VBAC labour, but what does it involve? It sounds tricky to me! 

Ultra, glad your twins and you are doing well.  

This thread is getting busier! Haven't been posting much the last few days, there's so much to read and I'm trying to get the back bedroom decorating finished! DH has his exams next week and then we're going to lay the laminate floor so it's got to be ready for then!

I've been resisting the urge to post on the 'pregnant at 51' thread, but saw that others have been saying exactly what I would've said and probably better than me. I'm sure that L knew she'd get some feedback on that one!  

Hello to everyone - CG, how long are you having to wait for your hysterescopy? Hope you feel more positive about future txs now.

Jane, has your bleeding stopped now? It must've been scary for you even though lots of others say they've had bleeding.

Hello to Midgey, Zobo, Bengal, RSMUM (be in touch soon x)
Nearly forgot to say, we took the plunge and booked our trip to Spain today. We reckoned after talking to Simon that it was worth taking the risk of dates changing etc as the flights we got were very reasonable and he said that he could change the hotel dates no problem if necessary. So we fly out on 19th June and are spending 9 nights at Miramar Spa hotel. Just hope the whole thing isn't cancelled now!!  

Love to everyone xxxxx


----------



## Cotswold Girl

Larkles - try to stay positive hun. I know it's difficult but those embies want nice positive thoughts    Sending you and them some   and  Resist those evil HPTs or we'll send the round!

Midgey & Karen - I know I've said it elsewhere but _CONGRATULATIONS _     

Deb, Vi, Jane & Ultra - hope you are all keeping well  

Mrs Bunny - I see you're decorating too - you can tell it's spring! Great news about your flights and dates for Spain, not too long to go now and hopefully you'll be reporting another BFP 

I've got a date for my hysteroscopy - 11 June  so not long to wait now! Hopefully this and my review appt in early July will give a clue to why things haven't worked out so far. If I get the all clear I might be heading abroad yet - I think I'm ready to move onto whatever gives us the best prospect for getting that elusive BFP. From the successes on this thread it certainly seems like a very good option 

Love to all, CG xxxx


----------



## babycrazy

Hi Girls 
I used a 1st Response HPT ,you can test up to 4 days before period is due.. 
My clinic told me to test on 21/05 14days after ET of 2x 5day blast. If i had conceived naturally then this Thurs the17/05 would been normal test day, I was only doing an experiment really. At first i thought test was neg, had a tantrum and slung it in bin, then an hour later i retrieved it and took it outside into daylight, i was looking all angles and thought i was imagining a very faint line   . I thought i would test again today  on waking, and there was a darker pink line there, but again i had to go to the window to get a good look.   I have already started looking for blood and bought white toilet paper. I am terrified in case i forget a dose of progesterone pessaries and cause myself to MC.
But on the whole I am on .
I wanted a HCG test done today but my Dr refused me  , said HPT was enough and it was def a pos  .    Can any one tell where can i get one done, I live near Oxford,  my clinic in CZ want numbers on Monday.  I suppose i could keep my mouth shut about DE   and report to Reacurrant MC clinic  as they did say i could come as soon as i was PG again, but that was 7 yrs ago!!. I will then get loads of blood test an weekly scans on NHS.   then i can tell my gp to stick his test where the sun dont shine


----------



## Midgey

Hi Everyone

Mrs Bunny - we stayed at the Miramar Spa Hotel - 5 mins from the clinic which makes a big difference.

Larkles     

Babycrazy - I had to almost beg my clinic to get hcg levels for me and I still haven't got them as it takes 5 days to come back from the lab!   This brings me back to my earlier question for us DE (or embryos or Sperm) ladies - do you have to reveal how you got pregnant to everyone along the way ie midwifes, consultants, every nurse etc you come into contact with??  What approach have you taken?

Cotswold Girl - hope you get more clarity on 11th June and then you can decide on your next steps.

Vindo - good news about the babies being in a good position - just a couple of big pushes then  

Good morning to everyone !

Midgey


----------



## larkles

I suppose i could keep my mouth shut about DE  and report to Reacurrant MC clinic  as they did say i could come as soon as i was PG again, but that was 7 yrs ago!!. I will then get loads of blood test an weekly scans on NHS.  then i can tell my gp to stick his test where the sun dont shine
[/quote]

I think that's a very good idea, Babycrazy, that's what I would do-saves a bit of money too!

Hi to everyone else, not sure how am feeling at moment, slight af ey pains, praying it will stay away until at least tomorrow  did a test this morning and was -ve so holding everything for tomorrow

Larkles
x


----------



## Midgey

Larkles - are we going to have to send the  over there!!  Put that test behind you and keep positive.

Midgey
x


----------



## RSMUM

Larkles -          for tomorow hun


D X


----------



## Cotswold Girl

Wishing you loads of luck for tomorrow Larkles,

      

CG xxx


----------



## Kelly42

good luck for tomorrow Larkles
  
  
Kelly x


----------



## janeup

Loads of luck for today Larkles...


----------



## larkles

Unfortunatley BFN for us again     , but not giving up yet  

Larkles
xx
Thanks for all your good wishes, really appreciated-your a fab lot on here   Couldn't of got through it without you   

Larkles/Jen
xx


----------



## Kelly42

Larkles
So sorry for your BFN
Look after yourselves
Don't know what else to say
Kelly x x


----------



## janeup

Larkles - another message to say how sorry i am to read of your BFN.  Its so wonderful that you are looking ahead to the next time - you know it will work.  Take it easy on yourself this weekend and crack open the biggest bottle of wine ....loads of hugs and more to you now.  Really really sorry.xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## babycrazy

Hi Larkles
Same here really sorry about your BFN.
Be brave and strong and never give up.
Have you seen Czech results and at one of the clinics (Reprofit) you get 4 for price of 1 there or buy 1 get one free at clinic i am under, compared to prices in Spain.  Dr's always email you promptly, not there  Eng speaking secs or nurses.
I hope your dreams to be forfilled soon
Sending you many healing prayers.
XX
Karen


----------



## Cotswold Girl

Larkles,

So sorry to hear that this cycle hasn't worked. I know there's nothing I can say but hope you do have the strength to continue tx and achieve your dream. You've been through so much. Thinking of you at this sad time   

Love, CG xxx


----------



## vindo

Hi Jen

Just checked in briefly and read your news - what a downer. 

Glad to hear that the flower essences helped and that you are back on the list.

Hard to keep positive and focused - however it WILL happen for you. 

Sending you much love

Vi xxx


----------



## pinkcampion

Hi

Firstly, sorry to Larkles for your sad news.

I am trying to find a link to anyone who has used donated embryos abroad - and is single too! 
I am considering this route at Reprofit in the Czech Republic and would love to hear from anyone in a similar position. It not the kind of thing you can drop into conversation in your local! 
Love Jane x


----------



## tootsford

Dear Larkles

Really sorry to hear your bad news.
Don't give up.

Sending lots of love.
Toots


----------



## Empty2

Hi Larkles,

Been following your thread and keeping my fingers crossed for you, really sorry to hear of your BFN.  Sending you a a big  .

emps
x


----------



## Empty2

Pinkcampion, 

I have been to Cape town for IVF with a donor there, I would recommend the clinic we were under.  Look under the Renew website for their prices. Would be glad to advise, mines a pint!  

babycrazy,  
Which clinic are you under at the moment?  Could do with a bargain, sure I must be due one by now!  

emps
x


----------



## larkles

Hi Cg, Empty2, Tootsford, Vindo, Babycrazy, Janeup, Kelly, Midge, Mrs Bunny & Rsmum 

Thanks so much for your kind messages, am doing really well, trying "au naturel" with some natural remedies so see how we go until that call again! Never know   

Hope everyone is happy  

Larkles/Jen
xx


----------



## pinkcampion

Empty2
Thanks for that. I have already checked out the Cape fertility Centre and Renew, but have decided to go with Reprofit. I guess I'm looking for links to the issues around using donated embryos - what to consider and think about before doing it.
Jane x


----------



## babycrazy

Hi Jane
You will need to check out rules in Czech Rep before going to far down the line inTX,  on singles getting donor eggs or sperm, i dont think its allowed, but then i was told age limit from Dr sobeck was 48yrs, but told different by other clinics.
XX
Karen


----------



## bottleofwater

mad margaret said:


> Hi
> I'm a newbie to this, but the post seemed appropriate. Sorry - not v good with abbreviations.
> 
> Am 49, have 3 children from a previous marriage, but 4 yrs ttc with beloved. Had 2 miscarriages and nothing for last 2 years. Local hospital was helpful and tried clomid (just mucked up my cycle) Then new doc took over & told me that I have no physical probs and partner's sperm fine, but fsh getting higher so I am prob in perimenopause (periods regular tho). Then said oldest woman to conceive naturally in UK is 46, so I stand no chance at all (not sure this is true) - so egg donation only option and have to save up £11,000 and try the Bridge Clinic.
> 
> Don't have that money, so looking into going abroad. With egg donation, the chances of success look pretty good. But partner and I not married, so could cause problems? And is my age a problem for which countries?
> 
> I've looked all over the web and am completely and utterly lost.
> 
> Can anyone offer any advice?
> 
> HELP!
> 
> Mad M


hi just reading through the threads and saw that it said that the oldest woman to conceive in this country was 46, I think arlene phillips concevided naturally at 47. in the days before ivf. My mother miscarried at 46 and didn't cherie blair miscarry at 47.


----------



## daisyg

Hi all,

I think the doctor may have meant the oldest woman to have conceived via ivf with own eggs was 46.  Obviously women much older than this have conceived naturally and given birth in this country.

Daisy
x


----------



## babycrazy

Hi
Yes Guiness book of records in UK Nat PG  live birth age 53.
I bought a pram of a woman in Essex who had a IVF PG own eggs age 49,  I asked if baby was donor egg.
She had 3 eggs  Blast, and assisted hatching. She was treated at Essex fert clinic, you can always phone clinics and ask what her oldest patient has been, who have been successfull.
You will find lots of nat PG into 50s, if you Google it.
Theres a PCOS site has  a portrate of a woman age 52 suckling her 7th child, she has a full Pavaroti beard.
Xx
Karen


----------



## bottleofwater

wow, 53 is impressive, how can eggs last that long.  I read that beduoin women have very long fertility and there are a few other genetic clusters of groups.


----------



## babycrazy

Hi
My GP told me with my FSH of 39 ( i had AF 14days later so could be lower) he would still have me on Contraception.  Now Im PG with DE at 51 (please i look 31  ) he,s having a mare.   him, I needed to heal my soul, no one else wanted to help and God helps them who help themselves!!.
XX
Karen


----------



## bottleofwater

babycrazy said:


> Hi
> My GP told me with my FSH of 39 ( i had AF 14days later so could be lower) he would still have me on Contraception. Now Im PG with DE at 51 (please i look 31 ) he,s having a mare.  him, I needed to heal my soul, no one else wanted to help and God helps them who help themselves!!.
> XX
> Karen


that's fantastic, you do look young, I feel very hopeful now


----------



## daisyg

Hi Pinkcampion,

I have b/g twins from donor embryos (from IVI Valencia). They were born when I was 46 last October. I am also single. What would you like to know? The issues to think about are that you will not (probably) have any information about the donors to give your child(ren). In my case I have joined the Donor Conception Network who are very supportive and have other people going through the same issues. Their website is very helpful

http://www.donor-conception-network.org/

I believe that by staying in touch with other parents and donor conceived children, my children will always have some kind of support around the issue of their birth and background. I am intending to be completely open with my children and have already started telling them about how they came to be (practising their 'story' so to speak). I want them to have always known that they were from donor embryo.

It is more difficult as a single mother as even if people don't know the babies are (egg) donor conceived there will always be issues about where their father is - so you need to be prepared with a story for this to tell the baby and also to deal with nosey people who will ask you the most personal questions about the baby's dad etc.

It is very hard not having any information - but I still believe the right thing is to tell the child everything. You don't need to tell anyone else if you don't want to.

It depends which country you go to to use embryos - most European countries are strictly anonymous donors only. You also have to contend with the idea that any baby probably has full siblings somewhere as embryos are usually donated after a couple has completed their family. This may be hard for a child to understand. There may be cultural issues too in that their donors may be from another country and maybe that should be incorprated into their story as well? (not sure about this one or how to do this yet!).

I am not sure if any of this is what you want to know. Please let me know if I can help at all.

I used donor embryos because after 4 ivf miscarriages I had no money for another fresh cycle and IVI Valencia offered me 3 donor embryos - 2 survived the thaw and they are now my babies! I do worry about how they will feel about their background in the future, but feel confident that by being loving and honest with them they will handle it. They are the best thing that has ever happened to me!

Daisy
xx


----------



## pinkcampion

Daisy
Thanks so much for your brilliant reply. 
I just feel the need to talk to others who have used Donated Embryos as it is such a special and unusual thing to do. 
It was really good to read your words and there is some great advice there - so thanks!  
I totally agree it is about finding others who are going through the same things - for me myself as well as for any resulting child. 
And being open has got to be the way forward - no secrets, which lead to fear (that they might be exposed). 
I also think that confidence in what I am doing is really important too. Of course I too worry about what any child will make of their 'becoming'. But I agree that unconditional love and total honesty will go a helluva long way in helping them to deal with any issues that arise.
I guess the only other thing i would ask you is do you have a 'dad story' yet for the nosey parkers?! I live in a small close knit village and I just know that if I am lucky enough to become pregnant again there WILL be the occasional direct personal question! 

I looked at the DC Website a couple of weeks ago and made a mental note then to join. Its good to know they have been supportive of you, I guess I was wondering if they would be as I think they are very pro non-anonymity. I will definitely join them now.

I am feeling very optimistic now I have actually had ET (at Reprofit on 18th june - not sure if you are aware of this?)

Thank you so much again for replying - you have said so many useful things that I wanted to hear
Love Jane x


----------



## daisyg

Thanks Jane,

I didn't realise that you have had ET - brilliant!  Fingers and everything crossed for success for you.

Although DCN are in general pro-non-anonymity, I have found that there is a great deal of support as many of their members have gone abroad for DE/DS and will be in the same position as you and I.  There are also quite a few single women.  It is just good to have a resource you can access for extra support if and when you need it.

Sending best wishes and hoping for a fantastic outcome for you....

Daisy
xx


----------



## suzie.b

Daisy/Jane

Don't know if you are interested, or know this already, but there are children's story books available so that you can read them to the child (children in your case Daisy  ) so that they understand before they can even really think of it.

There are several e.g. ivf, donor sperm, donor egg, donor embryo, just about any combination you could think of.

When I get my BFP, I will buy one of these books for my own use.  I too intend to be open and honest from day one.

love
Suzie
x


----------



## daisyg

Hi Suzie,

Thanks very much for your kind post - am ordering books like this now in order to be prepared and to start telling the babies now.

Thanks again, and good luck

Daisy
x


----------



## pinkcampion

Suzie - hello again! 

Can you tell me exactly what these books are called and where I can get them? I would love the one about the donor embryos.
How wonderful to think the support is already out there in different forms, esp as I have had to go abroad for tx.
I really want to get this right and am determined to do so, as I really do think it will make the difference to any further child I am lucky enough to be the mother of. 
I just think Donor Embryo is such a wonderful gift to be given, but then I look at my daughter Laura who was conceived naturally and think the same about her too. She is also my gift. 

Thanks for the thought

Love Jane x


----------



## daisyg

Hi Jane,

(Sorry for answering msg to Suzie!)

You may want to start by joining the Donor Conception Network, or just ordering from their website (you don't have to be a member).

http://www.donor-conception-network.org/dcn_pubs.htm#

http://www.donor-conception-network.org/recentadditions.htm

More books and info. here:-

http://www.pressbox.co.uk/Detailed/25229.html

http://www.amazon.co.uk/exec/obidos/ASIN/187366334X/202-0484624-2903802

http://www.cnyfertility.com/childrensbooks.htm

http://www.miracleswaiting.org/psychologist.html

Finally, just do a search on Amazon for egg donation and/or embryo donation etc. and you will find a fair selection of titles to consider.

Good luck,

Daisy


----------



## tootsford

Hi Girls,

Just wondering how you are all getting on.

I have two more weeks to go and counting.

Love to all Toots


----------



## RSMUM

Nice to see this thread going again..Just wanted to add I'm now 11 weeks ( but look about 20! not sure where all THAT came from! I'm seroius! it's worrying! ) . Having a scan on Thursday and, coinicidentaly, another one on Monday..soo looking forward to getting past the 12 week mark, every scan is si scary for me..also though it wil be brill to be able to stop most of the meds!  Also it wil be nice to be able to tell R too! 

Hope everyone else is ok - can't believe you are so close Toots!

Rsmum X


----------



## suzie.b

Hope you don't mind my being on this thread - I'll be 48 when I give birth - first time in ages I've felt like apologising for being a year too young   .

Hi again Jane - nice to speak again.  Glad everything is going well for you.

RSMUM - good to see you here too.

Toots - such a short time - you must be so excited.

Daisy - you answered that so much better than I could have anyway with loads of websites etc - you can answer instead of me any time .

love
Suzie
x


----------



## pinkcampion

How lovely to see this thread moving again - and lots of Reprofit ladies too!

Rsmum - lots of luck for your scan tomorrow   One of the best things about being pregnant for me so far was telling my 6 year old daughter (at last mum!) The vicarious joy I got from that was enormous. Enjoy it yourself when you get to tell R

TOOTS - all the best for the next (last) couple of weeks

DAISY - thanks for all the links. I've now joined the DCN and went to their national meet in manchester last month, where I met lots of single mums/mums to be and a lady who had a son by embryo donation. I also gave the name of reprofit to at least 3 ladies after telling them how I had achieved this pregnancy. I have also borrowed some books about telling kids - they look pretty good. I need to start talking to my daughter more or less now really as she is already asking questions! 

Don't suppose any of you ladies are anywhere near Devon? I am beginning to feel a bit geographically isolated!

Love Jane x


----------



## daisyg

Hi Jane,

Lovely to hear from you and to see you doing so well!  How lovely to be able to tell your DD - it is wonderful when our long held hopes become reality.   Sometimes I just can't believe my luck with my two!

Sorry you're feeling a bit isolated.  Ironically, we are visiting friends in Sidmouth this weekend - not sure how near that is to you?  If you ever want to 'chat' on line I can PM my email addy if you like?

Good luck to RSMUM - I know you have had a very hard journey so far, but hopeful for your scan.

Thanks Suzie for your gracious words!

Good luck to Toots!

Best to everyone,


Daisy
x


----------



## RSMUM

Just to let you all know, all was ok at my 11 week scan today - although the woman was a grumpy old cow who wasn't in the slightest bit interested!

My mum was there and we were just SO relieved to see the heartbeat thumping away and two arms and two legs..PHEW!

Next scan is the nuchal which has been re-arranged for the 29th...seems like a lifetime away - am itching to tell DD now and to get over this scary scary time..

Sorry got to dash..

Hope you are all ok

Rsmum X


----------



## sharontomos

Hi all 

Hope you don't mind me joining you ladies.  There are so many good news stories on this thread  

I'm 41 on 25th October and am currently on   - test date is 20th October, so I am hoping for an extra special birthday present this year.  

Reading the good news stories here has given me inspiration and hope and I would like to convey my congratulations and best wishes to those of you who have had your dreams come true - it's great to see that miracles do happen to us more mature ladies  

For those of you who are still waiting to fulfil your dreams, lots of     and     to you all.  

Keep your fingers crossed for me 

Sharon


----------



## suzie.b

Hi Sharon - good luck with your 2ww - not long until you test.

RSMUM - how great that you had such a positive scan after everything you've been through - doesn't matter if she wasn't interested - we are!  Good luck with your nuchal on 29th - I feel it in my bones that everything will go well for you .

Hi to everyone else.

love
Suzie
x


----------



## sharontomos

THanks Suzie B for youfr good wishes - I've been a little impatient and tested tonight straight after work rather than tomorrow (official test date) and, guess what?   

I hope the test is accurate - 16 days since Donor EC - so off to Tesco to buy another to do in the morning!!!  OMG!!

Sharon


----------



## RSMUM

Woo-hoo!!!!       Fantastic!!     

Rsmum X


----------



## suzie.b

Sharon - what fantastic news - I will do a little congratulations dance for you:

[fly]      [/fly]
[fly]      [/fly]
[fly]     [/fly]

What a wonderful birthday present for you .

love
Suzie
x


----------



## tootsford

Hi Sharon,

What great new. I am so happy for you. Make sure you take things really easy.
Lots of love Toots


----------



## vindo

Hi everyone

So sorry not to have been in touch for ages but i've got the most wonderful excuse in the world - the twins arrived safely on June 27th and life has been all go since then with them and their three year old sister!

They were born just three weeks early by emergency c-section (i laboured (VBAC) for 10 days -ouch!), which was just fine and they were born fit and well at 4lbs 10oz and 5lbs 14oz.

We didn't know the sex and out popped two girls!! We've called them Tilly Kaziah and Vita Kerena and they are simply divine.

I'll try to post some photos when I get the chance.

In the meantime I wish you all well

Sending my love Vi xxx


----------



## janeup

congratulations Vindo!  I love the names too!  you must be over the moon!

lots of love

Jane

ps due end of December but Kings might bring it forward a little due to small for dates scans but all fine otherwise.


----------



## mad margaret

Hi 
Can I join this thread?
I'm 49 and just about to start ivf with donor egg at Altra Vita.
Any advice would be more than welcome

Penny

Also, how do you put all your info at the footer?


----------



## larkles

Hi Vindo

Soo good to hear your news-was getting worried when we heard no word, but now we know why 

Belated congratulations-you must be on  

Janeup not long to go for you now-time certainly flies 

Hi Penny  there is an abroadies chat board here: http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=117706.0 that you will find other people who are going/been to Altra vita, if you haven't already found it 

To post on your footer you have to go to "profile" at the top of the page and follow the details there-holler if you need help!

Lots of love

Larkles
x


----------



## MrsBunny

Hello everyone

Nice to see this thread going again!! We need it!

Vindo, so good to hear about your twins - what lovely names. Would love to see some photos!

Larkles, great to hear from you too - how's the Maca powder doing! Is it nearly your turn at Ceram again - I hope so.  

Janeup, glad to hear that you are doing well - will be thinking of you in December and hoping that everything goes to plan for you and your family! xx

Tootsford - I hope you are ok - sorry I didn't post here when you were on your 2ww - I assume it must have been bad news for you, but so hoping I'm wrong! Take care xxx

We're already back on the waiting list at Ceram. and went there in October for FET, only to find that none of the 3 frosties survived when thawed. It's been difficult to get going again (with anything) but we've decided to definitely have another try at Ceram - we'll have to wait until next year but this will give us a break which we are needing at the moment. This will be our last go as we feel we need to get our lives back (although it's hard to imagine life without ttc).

It's nice to hear of pregnancies for us slightly more mature ladies, and also nice to hear that people are still trying!! After all, we do need some extra reassurance!
So big hellos to Penny, DaisyG, Suzie, Sharon, pinkcampion, and the lovely RSMUM

Mrs Bunny xxx


----------



## larkles

Mrs Bunny-so sorry to hear of your failed fet last month,   (have not been on the boards too much lately) it's good to have a break, it gets too stressful, in more ways than one

It's our last try too, so can understand where you're coming from

Love to all

Larkles
xx


----------



## tootsford

Hi Girls i had a beautiful baby boy on tuesday 30th Oct he came on his due date I ended up having a c- section. i still can't believe our dream has come true.


Great news Vindo I am so very happy for you. I know what you mean about not having time. 

don't give up girls., Thinking of you all.

Lots of love Toots xxxxx


----------



## MrsBunny

Tootsford - congratulations on the arrival of your baby boy - so happy for you! What is his name?

(sorry I thought you were on the 2ww - how stupid of me!)

Congratulations again       

Mrs Bunny xxx


----------



## larkles

Toots-Huge   to you & dh/dp 

  

Larkles
xx


----------



## Cotswold Girl

Toots - Congratulations on the birth of your son     You must be on  ^cloud9 

Vindo - a belated congratulations to you too hun, what lovely names you chose for your lovely daughters   

It's so good to see so many successes on this thread now. We're going the donor route for our next try so these happy endings are a greally good incentive for the rest of us to keep trying.

RSMum - so pleased your scan went went.  

Love and luck to all of you,

CG xxxxx


----------

